# Championship Pick 'em Records



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Champ: boatoar 48-25-1*


*420atalon 10-7 *
*AlanS 13-4*
*AlphaDawg 12-5-1*
*anderton46 0-3*
*Andrus 26-44 *
*Ape 3-1 *
*Ape City 12-10 *
*Atilak 0-1 *
*Atmosphere 3-3 *
*attention 9-19 *
*beezer 3-1 *
*Bknmax 43-53-1*
*BobbyCooper 11-15-1 *
*ClydebankBlitz 13-20*
*Cookie Monster 3-16-2 *
*Couchwarrior 3-3 *
*D.P. 4-3 *
*Davisty69 0-3 *
*defekt7x 0-2 *
*DonRifle 0-0-1 *
*DragonStriker 2-7 *
*dudeabides 74-64-2*
*e-thug 1-0 *
*edlavis88 2-2 *
*El Bresko 5-7 *
*"El Guapo" 6-6-1*
*G_Land 16-19-1*
*gazh 1-1 *
*GDPofDRB 5-7 *
*Guymay 10-6 *
*Hawndo 2-4 *
*HitOrGetHit 22-32-1 *
*hixxy 58-33-3 *
*Indestructibl3 3-4 *
*Inkdot 16-11 *
*Intermission 4-10 *
*JBS 1-2 *
*jmacjer 5-4 *
*Joabbuac 22-22*
*John8204 49-40-1 *
*K R Y 5-9 *
*Kickass32  1-0 *
*KillerShark1985 5-8 *
*Killz 14-18 *
*Leed 1-1 *
*Liddellianenko 16-10 *
*Life B Ez 3-0 *
*limba24-11 *
*LizaG 12-18 *
*LJStronge 2-3 *
*luckbox 0-1 *
*Machida Karate 20-13 *
*MagiK114-3 *
*matin_32 6-6 *
*mattandbenny 5-3 *
*McKeever 1-1 *
*Mike28  6-16 *
*morninglightmt 0-2 *
*mroutdoorsman 1-3 *
*murrayjb 2-2 *
*N1™ 3-1 *
*OHKO 7-4 *
*OU 8-11 *
*Outlaw117 0-1 *
*PheelGoodInc. 10-11 *
*pipe 25-15-1 *
*Rauno 22-18 *
*Relavate 1-4 *
*Ruckus 18-22 *
*RustyRenegade 0-1 *
*Scarecrow 0-1 *
*seanmb 0-0-1 *
*SigFig 8-3 *
*sillywillybubba 12-10 *
*slapshot 3-1 *
*Spite 2-11 *
*SpoKen 13-10 *
*St.Paul Guy 12-7 *
*Stun Gun 9-15-1 *
*SUR1109 3-3 *
*ThaFranchise 4-2 *
*The Horticulturist 5-4-1 *
*TheGrizzlyBear 6-7 *
*Thelegend 3-7 *
*TheLyotoLegion 3-4 *
*Toxic 9-9 *
*Toxie 3-4 *
*TraMaI 3-3 *
*Trix 1-1 *
*UFCFAN89 2-4 *
*UFC_OWNS 20-27-1 *
*UKMMAGURU 1-1 *
*Walker 16-9-1 *
*xeberus 2-2*
*Xerxes 0-3 *​


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

BAH, lost twice in one night


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

When it finishes do points count if people have the same amount of wins?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

highly likely JBS


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

I think Atmosphere should be cut after that woefull performance.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Agree! If he wants to be a big deal at his local Stripclub, he should fight at Showtime imo.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

"Dis loss iz tha best ting that 'appened too me, I will cum back stonger then eva"


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

JBS said:


> When it finishes do points count if people have the same amount of wins?


But what it goes on forever?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hixxy said:


> But what it goes on forever?


It doesn't, it goes by seasons.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn i was just going to stop doing this CPL but there is no way im leaving and such a gay note... I should have 103 points if it wasnt for that Cro Cop thing.

I wont put my shit in till minutes till the deadline and ill be back!

Welcoming ANY challenge! Especially Stokes if can even stay unbanned long enough!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

> >>*Champ*<<: 1-0 >>*ThaFranchise*<< >>*69 pts*<<.


Don't think you can rest on your laurels and hang onto that title so easily, "champ". 


*2* Nova Scotian representatives in the top 5 right now!


> 1. 1-0 *SJ* 146 pts.
> 2. 1-0 N1™ 132 pts.
> 3. 1-0 Intermission 128 pts.
> 3. 1-0 SUR1109 128 pts. (tie)
> ...


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

by points, me and matin_32 are tie for 12th place... which, IMHO, means alot since we would have smoked 18 other people had we fought different people


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Welcoming ANY challenge! Especially Stokes if can even stay unbanned long enough!!!


Don't hold your breath waiting to see him post.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HitOrGetHit is dead. It is time to turn into HOGH now.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

How cool is it that I beat D.P???!!!! 
It's okay though, because I dedicate my victory to him.  

7 is my favorite number. I won't brag and say that I'll beat everyone, but I am not to be underestimated, as my past opponents can tell. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Don't hold your breath waiting to see him post.



Hmm nor sure if thats a good thing or bad thing.... Good i don't have to hear him starting shit, just to start shit.

And bad that i cant beat him and make him cry to mama


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

attention said:


> by points, me and matin_32 are tie for 12th place... which, IMHO, means alot since we would have smoked 18 other people had we fought different people


My picks were pretty good. Why did Nog get owned so bad -_-.

Btw i request a match against attention for the next round :thumb02:


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I'll take on anybody, pretty chuffed with my performance. Looking to fight someone in the Top 8. 

I'm moving up and you boys better watch out - The British Bulldog is about


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SJ said:


> Don't think you can rest on your laurels and hang onto that title so easily, "champ".
> 
> 
> *2* Nova Scotian representatives in the top 5 right now!


yeah well that makes 3 Canadians in the top 5


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

This was an embarrassing performance. I still cannot believe JBS paid that guy to kiss me on the walk out to the octagon. It threw my chi way off and I was never able to recover. My next fight will be different!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

matin_32 said:


> My picks were pretty good. Why did Nog get owned so bad -_-.
> 
> Btw i request a match against attention for the next round :thumb02:


Heh, I was hoping you would want one of the other 18 people you could easily dispatch to build your record... I certainly was thinking along those lines 

But I never turn away from a good fight :thumb02:


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

God damn still so long to wait for the next event.
Btw is there a CPL contest for that Jones vs Vera fight night?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The only reason we're not is that it comes less than a week before UFC 111.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

What?

There has to be one for Vera - Jones!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

What is the next event???:confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC 111 is the next one. And not only is the Versus show not a CPL event but there is also the Florian vs Gomi show coming on less than a week after 111, so it's not an event in here either. At least there is a ton of mma to watch, though.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> UFC 111 is the next one. And not only is the Versus show not a CPL event but there is also the Florian vs Gomi show coming on less than a week after 111, so it's not an event in here either. At least there is a ton of mma to watch, though.


 
When must picks be in????? I plan on beating Norway this time.... And this Franchise individual...whoever you are im coming for you my friend....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The day of the fights, March 27th at 7 pm. Wouldn't recommend sending them this early though  Signup thread won't even go up for 2 weeks time.


----------



## matin_32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww no Fight night CPL. Well less then a week more to wait, so not really that bad.

Man dudeabides thank you for investigeting your time man. I love you.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

WOOO 26!


Anywho, no CPL for Vera/Jones?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> WOOO 26!
> 
> 
> Anywho, no CPL for Vera/Jones?


Nah I believe the reason was because the event tonight is so close to the GSP/Hardy card next weekend.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rankings are updated way back on page 1 for the UfC 111 Pick 'em, the new top 5 are:

1. 2-0 N1™ 319 pts.
2. 2-0 sillywillybubba 302 pts.
3. 2-0 Toxie 273 pts.
4. 2-0 jmacjer 267 pts.
5. 2-0 BobbyCooper 241 pts.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> The rankings are updated way back on page 1 for the UfC 111 Pick 'em, the new top 5 are:
> 
> 1. 2-0 N1™ 319 pts.
> 2. 2-0 sillywillybubba 302 pts.
> ...


 
DAM IT!!!!!!


NORWAY!!!!!! PM me!!!!!raise01:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

Woot!! Look at that! A noob in the top 5


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> The rankings are updated way back on page 1 for the UfC 111 Pick 'em, the new top 5 are:
> 
> 1. 2-0 N1™ 319 pts.
> 2. 2-0 sillywillybubba 302 pts.
> ...


give me 3 or 4 fight nights ill get to that top 5!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mhh I like my name up there^^


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Hopefully I have turned things around with that win and I will work my way up soon!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> *Champ: 2-0 ThaFranchise 234 pts.
> 
> 
> 1. 2-0 N1™ 319 pts.*


i want a titleshot dudeabides


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

N1™;1147146 said:


> i want a titleshot dudeabides


Sign up thread for the next one's here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/73963-ufc-112-championship-pick-em.html

And he said bring on... who was that again :confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The latest rankings updated back on pg. 1 after 112. Here's what it looks like at the top:

*Champ: 3-0 ThaFranchise 332 pts.


1. 3-0 SigFig 360 pts.
2. 3-0 BobbyCooper 333 pts.
3. 2-0 D.P. 219 pts.
4. 2-1 sillywillybubba 380 pts.
5. 2-1 N1™ 375 pts.*


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Got myself a win dam it...it was ugly, so was this card the fights were weird.....anyway.....enough to keep me goin plus next event my boy wins....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll get there one day, CC. If I avoid opponents like TheGrizzlyBear, I mean.

You know the old saying, "Sometimes you eat the bahr, and sometimes... wahl, he eats you."


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> I'll get there one day, CC. If I avoid opponents like TheGrizzlyBear, I mean.
> 
> You know the old saying, "Sometimes you eat the bahr, and sometimes... wahl, he eats you."


 
We can cry on each others shoulders.....I mean I think I took on N1 twice....retro not good idea, either way its a marathon.....


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> The latest rankings updated back on pg. 1 after 112. Here's what it looks like at the top:
> 
> *Champ: 3-0 ThaFranchise 332 pts.
> 
> ...


Looks like my time spent at Greg Jackson's internet mma message board training facility is paying off.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I want that Belt! I want to teach TheFanchiz and little Machida Karate!!!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

wish i didnt miss 111 i might have been a little higher


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm calling out The Franchise!!!

I want that belt soooo baddddddddddd 

give it tooo meeeeeee :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm calling out The Franchise!!!
> 
> I want that belt soooo baddddddddddd
> 
> give it tooo meeeeeee :thumb02:


 
You are doing great Bobby......Dudeabidies I'm def in for 113...tryin to get to 2-2....:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> I want that Belt! I want to teach TheFanchiz and little Machida Karate!!!


He'll probably take your challenge, anything to get away from having to fight me.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> You are doing great Bobby......Dudeabidies I'm def in for 113...tryin to get to 2-2....:thumbsup:



Cool man, it will just be a while, it's a month away practically. We have plenty of Strikeforce and WEC to watch in the meantime.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm calling out The Franchise!!!
> 
> I want that belt soooo baddddddddddd
> 
> give it tooo meeeeeee :thumb02:



Lol the next fight night is Machida vs Shogun 2... I'll be glad if any of us Machida fans get to fight for the belt on his night lol! Although i think u deserve it with your undefeated rank!

Win it for Machida! lol


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> You are doing great Bobby......Dudeabidies I'm def in for 113...tryin to get to 2-2....:thumbsup:





Machida Karate said:


> Lol the next fight night is Machida vs Shogun 2... I'll be glad if any of us Machida fans get to fight for the belt on his night lol! Although i think u deserve it with your undefeated rank!
> 
> Win it for Machida! lol


Thanks guys^^ 

I am undefeated right now! Yes undefeated!!! I beat a top contender in the Co.Main Event of 112 in sillywillybubba. A top 4 ranked fighter in the CPL!

I don't know how you can deny me a title shot^^

I will take that belt home for you guys too! It will be a wonderful night for every Machida fan out there 

I give you my pledge guys!


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thanks guys^^
> 
> I am undefeated right now! Yes undefeated!!! I beat a top contender in the Co.Main Event of 112 in sillywillybubba. A top 4 ranked fighter in the CPL!
> 
> ...


Thats cute you think you were the co-main event Bobby, maybe I'll give you a chance to see what its really like under the bright lights of the Main Event. We'll see on the UFC 113 sign up...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thanks guys^^
> 
> I am undefeated right now! Yes undefeated!!! I beat a top contender in the Co.Main Event of 112 in sillywillybubba. A top 4 ranked fighter in the CPL!
> 
> ...



I celebrate as a fellow Machida fan if u pull it off, and welcome the future challenge :wink01:





ThaFranchise said:


> Thats cute you think you were the co-main event Bobby, maybe I'll give you a chance to see what its really like under the bright lights of the Main Event. We'll see on the UFC 113 sign up...



Thats a pretty belt there Franchise, u holding on to my baby is only temporarily! Machida Karate wont be stopped!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

ThaFranchise said:


> Thats cute you think you were the co-main event Bobby, maybe I'll give you a chance to see what its really like under the bright lights of the Main Event. We'll see on the UFC 113 sign up...


Well I give you props for taking the challenge. Seems like a proud champion right there


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> He'll probably take your challenge, anything to get away from having to fight me.


Well i need a title shot too there Toxic! I think your a CO Main event type of person lets say we rumble in the jungle come UFC 113!

Id like to prove im ready for the Belt!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

I want Spoken!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Both being 1-2, and in desperate need of a win right now, I challenge CC420. What say you buddy? Up for the challenge?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Pff im up for any Title Contender Challenge! I dont want no upset kid because i talk smack! I'm hungry for that belt! And u wont like me when im hungry!!!

So dont Challenge ME People unless ur good enough to give my a title shot next Please and Thank You!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just need to get back on track again. I am down to fight anyone!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

did really bad on the last one but i have to admit i saw it coming, i thought it was a really hard one to pick. still going strong overall on points tho


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

N1™ said:


> did really bad on the last one but i have to admit i saw it coming, i thought it was a really hard one to pick. still going strong overall on points tho


Ooooh thats why you didnt back up your challenge for the belt.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

1-2 with 349 pts....just need some easy wins and im in the seat....Def down for the next event.....:thumbsup:


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> 1-2 with 349 pts....just need some easy wins and im in the seat....Def down for the next event.....:thumbsup:


so do we hav to wait to challenge ppl i want coldcall next to get back to my winning ways:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SUR1109 said:


> so do we hav to wait to challenge ppl i want coldcall next to get back to my winning ways:thumb02:


I atually was hoping I could square off against Davisty that punk:confused05:

I was eyeballing this portion of the rankings......


*31. 0-3 dudeabides 305 pts.
32. 0-3 Davisty69 295 pts.
33. 0-3 attention 240 pts*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Ooooh thats why you didnt back up your challenge for the belt.


Oh, look who sticks his head in just long enough to avoid my challenge.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SUR1109 said:


> so do we hav to wait to challenge ppl i want coldcall next to get back to my winning ways:thumb02:


You can challenge them now or when the 113 thread comes up, if it's in the CPL part of the forum I take note so I remember. But, hypothetically speaking: if you were to challenge CC, CC challenges Davisty, and Davisty challenges someone else... that doesn't really help. I definitely try to put the people with whoever they challenged, if that person has accepted.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> You can challenge them now or when the 113 thread comes up, if it's in the CPL part of the forum I take note so I remember. But, hypothetically speaking: if you were to challenge CC, CC challenges Davisty, and Davisty challenges someone else... that doesn't really help. I definitely try to put the people with whoever they challenged, if that person has accepted.


 
Well Im calling out Davisty!!!!!! I'll take on SUR next time, as I dont bow from a challange.....


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

So you are calling me out good sir? Well, you are on. I've been trying to find some easy competition to get me a W. Tell Joe Silva, aka dudeabides, to set it up


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Oh, look who sticks his head in just long enough to avoid my challenge.


Haha you've had 2 title shots already and theres guys with better records than you . If we both win our next fight, maybe I'll make it a 3peat :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Both being 1-2, and in desperate need of a win right now, I challenge CC420. What say you buddy? Up for the challenge?


Ignore the challenge then CC, it's all good  :thumb02:

SUR, seeming as we were both dodged by CC (  ) ... how about it?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Haha you've had 2 title shots already and theres guys with better records than you . If we both win our next fight, maybe I'll make it a 3peat :thumb02:


You know I beat you, I know your scared. Keep clinging to that belt, cuddle it for comfort at night when you wake up in a cold sweat thinking of the beating I will deliver. It is inevitable. Nobody is gonna do your dirty work for you and take me out. I will destroy all comers until you have no choice but to fight me.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Ignore the challenge then CC, it's all good  :thumb02:
> 
> SUR, seeming as we were both dodged by CC (  ) ... how about it?


for sure ur on the winner gets the winner of davisty and CC lol:thumb02: time to watch some fight tapes:laugh:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I will destroy all comers until you have no choice but to fight me.


:happy02: 

A lot of talk Toxic here hold still! :fight03: ok u good now? No? Here :fight02::mistress01: :sarcastic07: there now that were back to reality, let me know when u want a real challenge! :thumbsup:

My Victims after Fight Night get kinda Depressed just a Warning! Me :winner01: You :sarcastic02::sarcastic05: 

LOL


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> So you are calling me out good sir? Well, you are on. I've been trying to find some easy competition to get me a W. Tell Joe Silva, aka dudeabides, to set it up


Yeah buddy...it's on like Donky Kong....



KryOnicle said:


> Ignore the challenge then CC, it's all good  :thumb02:
> 
> SUR, seeming as we were both dodged by CC (  ) ... how about it?


KryOnicle my bad dude I totally missed your post and I am totally down , when I beat Davisty, I will take you on...no problems!!!!



SUR1109 said:


> for sure ur on the winner gets the winner of davisty and CC lol:thumb02: time to watch some fight tapes:laugh:


 
SUR...if you will have me once I beat Davisty and KryOnicle i would be more than glad to wax that ass.....or you guys can take the winner of you 2 and I will take them on, then the other after, whatever you all want!!!!


Holla Boys...Davisty...it's on!!!!



EDIT: Dudeabides...the next event is UFC 113 right, nothing before???? Sign me and D69 up!!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Top 15 yyyeeeaaahhhh bbbooooiiiiii!!!! Whos next Im 1-1 and Im coming out swinging!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> EDIT: Dudeabides...the next event is UFC 113 right, nothing before???? Sign me and D69 up!!!



Yes, that's the next UFC event. It's still 3 1/2 weeks away but will sign you guys up, no problem.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

im throwing the challange out to DP if he's man enough to take it.


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Yeah buddy...it's on like Donky Kong....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill take u on whenever im a patient man but iff u lose those next two i might just hav to skip ya cuz im not gonna lose again:thumb02:

Dude sign me up to fight kryonicle if thts not a problem


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

LjStronge said:


> I want Spoken!


Excuse me?

You know what, sign me up! I'll take the Charlie Z approach and beat up a no name to build my record :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Got it, and good luck will be needing it


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> You know what, sign me up! I'll take the Charlie Z approach and beat up a no name to build my record :thumbsup:


 
Oh snap!!! That is some nice shit talk right there.....lulz...:thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Time to get another W on that Record, no more Rothwell set backs!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They're updated on the front page, these are the awesome people at the top:

Champ: 4-0 ThaFranchise 409 pts.


1. 3-0 D.P. 307 pts.
2. 3-1 sillywillybubba 499 pts.
3. 3-1 N1™ 478 pts.
4. 3-1 SigFig 466 pts.
5. 3-1 Spoken 460 pts.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice Im in the top 10!!!!!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Davisty forefits he loses I dont get paired AGAIN with N1....we have faced each other 3 freakin times.....WTF you lose by forefit if you dont send you picks......I would be 2-2 with 430 points, in other words still in the mix instead i got fucked.....:thumbsdown:


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

First win!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Top five! I want my belt!


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

On my path to the top my next victim if they accept the fight will be *TheGrizzlyBear*


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it is pretty clear that *sillywillybubba* deserves the title shot right now. *DP* and *Spoken* certainly have something to settle before either of them should be thrust into the title picture.

That being said, I want to avenge my single loss to *jmacjer*. I didn't train properly for our last bout, and I know deep down in my heart that I will defeat him and become the head representative of our province. 

When I have avenged my loss, I will be right behind you DP and Spoken. 

No more need to be humble for me, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I now have 2 losses, both due to not sending in picks.

Stupid me.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Dudeabdies*

Sorry to bitch man last night was just rough...dont listen to me I will just fight N1 forever.....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That is alright man, it was just a coincidence after all.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

peep my challenge cowards! http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...7-strikeforce-exhibition-match-challenge.html


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I now have 2 losses, both due to not sending in picks.
> 
> Stupid me.


It's better than losing because you pick like a moron.

<----------


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It's better than losing because you pick like a moron.
> 
> <----------


We both suck ass, wanna decide who's more terrible?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> We both suck ass, wanna decide who's more terrible?


Let's do it! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I would destroy you both at being terrible, not in last place for nothin'


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I would destroy you both at being terrible, not in last place for nothin'


So the winner of being the most terrible faces off against the dude! So I think that means the loser faces dude. :confused02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is starting to remind me of my favorite S. Park episode where they played the baseball.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> This is starting to remind me of my favorite S. Park episode where they played the baseball.


HAHA man I loved that episode! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The CPL rankings have been updated on pg. 1 for all 39 of us, but as for the new champ and top 5... here they are:

Champ: 4-0 D.P. 446 pts.


1. 4-1 sillywillybubba 644 pts.
2. 4-1 SigFig 622 pts.
3. 4-1 jmacjer 578 pts.
4. 4-1 ThaFranchise 529 pts.
5. 3-1 G_Land 548 pts.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

so i think it should be about time i get my shot at the damn belt....people over look me because they are affraid. cant be beat...wont be beat.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow top 5 YYYEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Wow top 5 YYYEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!!!


dam lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated rankings on the front page, five guys at the top with a couple of champs:

Champ: 4-0 D.P. 446 pts.

Interim Champ: 5-1 SigFig 774 pts.


1. 4-1 G_Land 643 pts.
2. 4-2 sillywillybubba 784 pts.
3. 4-2 Spoken 749 pts.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Do I get it Dude? Do I get my shot at the title?! I FINISH FIGHTS!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Word from the top is the next time DP signs up to defend it will be against the Interim champ, to unify things and get rid of that extra belt. After that who knows, I'd hate to go against you again, heh.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh, we have an interim situation? Ugh... who wants to take a quick loss on the next event?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Oh, we have an interim situation? Ugh... who wants to take a quick loss on the next event?


Well you can't lose going against me. I have proved time and time again that nobody can go out like me! :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Feels good being in the number 1 slot


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> Oh, we have an interim situation? Ugh... who wants to take a quick loss on the next event?


i would love to go toe to toe with you


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Well you can't lose going against me. I have proved time and time again that nobody can go out like me! :thumb02:


Can't fight my friends and training partners. I just can't do it family.



sillywillybubba said:


> i would love to go toe to toe with you


But I'll gladly kick your ass.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

1. 4-1 G_Land 643 pts.
2. 4-2 sillywillybubba 784 pts.
3. 4-2 Spoken 749 pts.
4. 4-2 jmacjer 638 pts.
5. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.
*6. 4-2 BobbyCooper 592 pts.
7. 4-2 Toxic 567 pts.*

This is so satisfying right now^^

I will print that out now!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Spoken812 said:


> But I'll gladly kick your ass.


bring it on sunshine! i'll be glad to derail your "run" towards the belt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> 1. 4-1 G_Land 643 pts.
> 2. 4-2 sillywillybubba 784 pts.
> 3. 4-2 Spoken 749 pts.
> 4. 4-2 jmacjer 638 pts.
> ...


awe, to bad that I can cry myself to sleep knowing I whooped that ass.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The front page is updated with the 39 rankings, here's the top five with the 2 champs:

Champ: 4-0 D.P. 446 pts.

Interim Champ: 6-1 SigFig 955 pts.


1. 5-2 sillywillybubba 908 pts.
2. 5-2 BobbyCooper 722 pts.
3. 5-2 Toxic 673 pts.
4. 4-2-1 SJ 819 pts.
5. 4-2 G_Land 762 pts.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Good to see Im still in the top 5....I wont stop till that belt is mine!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man... what happened out there? I wasn't myself.. I got rocked early and I just couldn't find my grove. My undercard picks were all kinds of horrible.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wooowww second place for me again  

Seems like since sillywillwubba just fought for the title recentely..^^ it should be my time again 

Right back to the title in no time^^ that was quick!

So if DP is still hiding himself.. I am gonna call out SigFig for the belt.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Whatever, whenever!

Is DP just abandoning the belt or something?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Whatever, whenever!
> 
> Is DP just abandoning the belt or something?


I'm ready to take it to ya^^

I think we should strip DP from the belt, if he doesn't defend it on 117 lol^^


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm a monster, real champ material. 

I will see my day.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am just happy that I got a win again! :thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw someone put a belt on me... 

I may downsize both my sigs over the weekend. They're kinda... huuuge.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I put it on, but the thanks go to HOGH for making the 'Interim' version :thumbsup: Two sigs do take up the room, but hey you're the champ and all.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rankings are updated back there on pg. 1, copied the top 10 for ya here:



> Champ: 4-0 D.P. 446 pts.
> 
> Interim Champ: 6-1 SigFig 955 pts.
> 
> ...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update dudeabides!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice number 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Give me a title shot, I think I deserve it. I have more points than everyone and I've always been "1 win away" just let me get my belt and I'll stop bitchin!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I think I deserve the next shot! 

I'm a top 10 fighter(uh huh #10), I'm undefeated in my last fight and Spoken is still "1 win away". :tongue01:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Give me a title shot, I think I deserve it. I have more points than everyone and I've always been "1 win away" just let me get my belt and I'll stop bitchin!


hey if u dont get that title shot... Ill be ur huckleberry!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> hey if u dont get that title shot... Ill be ur huckleberry!


"My fights not with you holiday..."

but if I don't get my shot at the title, (MAKE IT HAPPEN PLZ DUDE) I'll definitely squeeze some red juice from you :thumb02:

And Walker: NO!!....... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> "My fights not with you holiday..."
> 
> but if I don't get my shot at the title, (MAKE IT HAPPEN PLZ DUDE) I'll definitely squeeze some red juice from you :thumb02:
> 
> And Walker: NO!!....... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!



I beg the Differ Sir! We started a game we never got to finish!

:fight02:

Poor soul.... You were just to high strung....


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

What the hell am I just Bat Masterson here or what????


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Bobby we are both 6-2 how about I make you 6-3 or are you still trying to get over the beating I gave you last time?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

man i suck at this.

next event im gonna pick everyone who i dont think is gonna win...might actually get my 1st W


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> What the hell am I just Bat Masterson here or what????


Lol i havent fought Toxic yet, thats why i called him out as well as Bobby, but unless u want a revenge match :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

> 1. 6-2 BobbyCooper 877 pts.
> 2. 6-2 Toxic 783pts.
> 3. 5-2 G_Land 917 pts.
> 4. 5-2 sillywillybubba 908 pts.
> ...


Am I good at this or what  

Feels sooo great to be number one^^ Like I said, I might not be the champ here.. BUT I AM THE BEST!!!


SigFig I want you!!! You can't duck me another time.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

If they had point rankings I'd be number 1. Give me my title shot!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Hey Bobby we are both 6-2 how about I make you 6-3 or are you still trying to get over the beating I gave you last time?


Lulz at your sig...we know who the better fighter was....get that garbage out of there and own your loss, no explanations right underneath...LOL A sub is a loss, you had to wait till the point you thought you won to realize you were wrong and it stings....C'mon Ryan.....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Like I said, I might not be the champ here.. BUT I AM THE BEST!!!


Chael is that you?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> If they had point rankings I'd be number 1. Give me my title shot!


Yea but I have more wins against top competition and got scruded the last time, cause SigFig couldn't fight.. Plus I won against another top contender in SJ! 

I think I earned my shot  Challenge Toxic and you might fight me for the belt at 119^^



KryOnicle said:


> Chael is that you?


Was only using his speech of course Kry ;D Most of his phrases were just too good.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea but I have more wins against top competition and got scruded the last time, cause SigFig couldn't fight.. Plus I won against another top contender in SJ!
> 
> I think I earned my shot  Challenge Toxic and you might fight me for the belt at 119^^
> 
> ...


I should be number one, scew the points rankings I whooped your ass.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I should be number one, scew the points rankings I whooped your ass.


The thing is I should have already fought for the belt at 117  And another thing is, you keep fighting cans.. I fight top competition like SJ.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Bobby I beat you already!!! I just realized! Didn't we already do the man dance?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Bobby I beat you already!!! I just realized! Didn't we already do the man dance?


We did buddy^^ 

but it went the other way around^^ don't twist things Spoken 

http://www.mmaforum.com/championshi...-110-championship-pick-em-35.html#post1119736

I have only 2 loses, I should know who I lost too


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> The thing is I should have already fought for the belt at 117  And another thing is, you keep fighting cans.. I fight top competition like SJ.


So your a can?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> So your a can?


Nahh I am one of your best wins on your record^^ as it turned out  

but your recent opponents haven't matched mine!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nahh I am one of your best wins on your record^^ as it turned out
> 
> but your recent opponents haven't matched mine!


Funny I smash undefeated warriors and you try to discredit them.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Funny I smash undefeated warriors and you try to discredit them.


Oh I was wrong Toxic  I just took a look back at your opponents and they were all great! That was more Chael trash talking from my side lol^^

but still my friend, you fought this guy at 116.. a nobody really. An up and comer, where I fought a title contender like jmacjer. 

You're right up there now, but still I have the number 1 spot right now!

Challenge Spoken and we get it on in the ME soon 

UFC 116

BobbyCooper (4-2) vs jmacjer (4-2)
Toxic (4-2) vs mroutdoorsman (1-0)


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd destroy Toxic, what's the point of that matchup?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

pssss^^ don't speak it out so loud


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm just feeling bad for who ever gets stuck with me, I average decent amount of the time high, and sometimes almost perfect, and beating me doesn't really put you anywhere lol...

SO WHO'S THE POOR SOUL?!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Funny I smash undefeated warriors and you try to discredit them.


 
Give Bobby his shot.....your not afraid of that record are you??? Im just curious???


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Just remember folks, who's the first guy to break 1000 points in this competition? And currently the only guy to have 4 digit points? That's right, SpoKen!

SpoKen will be kind to you.. unless you face him. DO. NOT. FIGHT. SPOKEN.

Because what SpoKen speaks, is spoken.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Just remember folks, who's the first guy to break 1000 points in this competition? And currently the only guy to have 4 digit points? That's right, SpoKen!
> 
> SpoKen will be kind to you.. unless you face him. DO. NOT. FIGHT. SPOKEN.
> 
> Because what SpoKen speaks, is spoken.


That is very impressive....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Give Bobby his shot.....your not afraid of that record are you??? Im just curious???


I crushed Bobby once and depsite calling him out as he is ranked one above me, Mr. Cooper continues to duck me. Instead Spoken will be destroyed.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New top 10!

Interim Champ: 7-1 SigFig 1099 pts.


1. 6-2 sillywillybubba 1050 pts.
2. 6-3 SpoKen 1156 pts.
3. 6-3 BobbyCooper 973 pts.
4. 6-3 Toxic 902 pts.
5. 5-2 G_Land 917 pts.
6. 5-3-1 Walker 1031 pts.
7. 5-4 Machida Karate 938 pts.
8. 5-4 matin_32 930 pts.
9. 4-1 Guymay 642 pts.
10. 4-1 Bknmax 454 pts.

Whole top 40 on pg. 1


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

SigFig, that ass is mine!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

So who do i have to embarrass to get a Title shot here :bored02::bored02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I forfeit my team.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Team?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The new rankings after 119 are up on the front page, the champs and top ten are:



> Champ: 7-3 SpoKen 1318 pts.
> Interim Champ: 7-1 SigFig 1099 pts.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

look who is still number 1....and still waiting for the belt...no big deal though, i just keep smashing everyone who is put in front of me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am on my way into the top 10!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

sillywillybubba said:


> look who is still number 1....and still waiting for the belt...no big deal though, i just keep smashing everyone who is put in front of me.


Ahem, look again.

I'm not sure if I have to unify the belt or not, but I'll gladly kick your ass and solidify myself as the #1 p4p champ.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Ahem, look again.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have to unify the belt or not, but I'll gladly kick your ass and solidify myself as the #1 p4p champ.


I dropped 3 straight matches due to me being an idiot and not submitting picks. I am going to work my way up and destroy you.

I did it once already, remember?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Intermission said:


> I dropped 3 straight matches due to me being an idiot and not submitting picks. I am going to work my way up and destroy you.
> 
> I did it once already, remember?


Wasn't that my first fight? I'm a different kind of monster these days.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Wasn't that my first fight? I'm a different kind of monster these days.


That's what they all say, I am sure you will have an excuse when I demolish you again bud.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

sillywillybubba said:


> look who is still number 1....and still waiting for the belt...no big deal though, i just keep smashing everyone who is put in front of me.


I tried my best but it wasn't good enough- 

Great fight my man and well earned. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Intermission said:


> That's what they all say, I am sure you will have an excuse when I demolish you again bud.


They all don't have the title now do they?

Notice, I have the title and the most points out of anyone. The title is finally at home where it belongs.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

How do i only have 90pts on the 1st page after 7 events? am i missing something here?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Number 3 nice. Climbing my way back up nicely . I'll be back in a title shot soon!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> They all don't have the title now do they?
> 
> Notice, I have the title and the most points out of anyone. The title is finally at home where it belongs.


Just wait til' i get to enter this thing.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Apparently Im climing my way DOWN the ladder! ugh :thumbsdown:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> How do i only have 90pts on the 1st page after 7 events? am i missing something here?


No sorry, I fixed that, it's your 90 from the last event plus the 554 you already had for 644 now.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

4th out of 41 not to bad... Bobby Boy falling back behind the MK 8p

I'm feeling bad for my next opponent already :fight02:



SpoKen said:


> They all don't have the title now do they?
> 
> Notice, I have the title and the most points out of anyone. The title is finally at home where it belongs.


Styles makes fights, and you better hope i dont get my 10 out of 11 score i pull off when this Future Champ gets Crowned


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Just got back from my sabbatical, and it looks like we've got a new champ, eh?

Congrats Spoken.

But you're on borrowed time now 

ps. If anyone wants to do a cliffs notes of what i've missed in the world of mma over the past two weeks, feel free. All I managed to get a recap on was the craziness of UFC 119...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome back Sigfig! Watch Tom 'Kong' Watson vs Alex Reid. One of the best fights of the year. Not the best fighters, but it's a great fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweet SigFig is back! Time to unify those belts!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The full updated rankings are on the front page for UFC 120:

Champ: 8-3 Toxic 1161 pts.
Interim Champ: 8-2 sillywillybubba 1332 pts.



1. 7-2 SigFig 1150 pts.
2. 7-2 G_Land 1127 pts.
3. 7-4 SpoKen 1370 pts.
4. 7-4 BobbyCooper 1166 pts.
5. 6-4 Inkdot 1094 pts.
6. 6-5 Machida Karate 1181 pts.
7. 6-5 matin_32 1042 pts.
8. 5-2 Guymay 843 pts.
9. 5-2 Bknmax 689 pts.
10. 5-4-1 Walker 1184 pts.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice lets unify those belts !!!!!!! I want a shot at the title soon!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Does the season end at the end of the year, just like the FFL?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am getting closer to the top 10! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Does the season end at the end of the year, just like the FFL?


No it will keep going as long as people are interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> No it will keep going as long as people are interested. :thumbsup:


FOR EVER!!!!!! raise01:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

How am I not number 1 on the rankings if I have the most points and I'm tied in wins with the person in 1st.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

You mad


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

G_Land said:


> You mad


kinda... :sad02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nothing is personal on there to anybody, the rankings have just been going by win/loss with points used as a tiebreaker. A 7-4 fighter is behind someone who is 7-2 because of having more losses. If he took on that 7-2 fighter and beat him, he'd be ahead of him then because 8-4 ranks ahead of 7-3.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Yup all fun and games here


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The big list is updated on the front page of this thread, but here's the Top 10 post 121...

Champ: 9-2 sillywillybubba 1468 pts.


1. 8-2 G_Land 1246 pts.
2. 8-4 SpoKen 1529 pts.
3. 8-4 BobbyCooper 1328 pts.
4. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
5. 7-3 SigFig 1299 pts.
6. 7-4 Inkdot 1186 pts.
7. 7-5 Machida Karate 1293 pts.
8. 6-2 Guymay 933 pts.
9. 6-6 TheGrizzlyBear 1290 pts.
10. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Two back to back WWWWW for me :thumb02:

I am working my way up again^^ my third title shot is just around the corner!


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

In the Top Ten, I'd be on a 3 fight win streak if i didn't forget about UFC 120


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Time for me to take that there belt home where it belongs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Front page updated after UFC 122. Since we're on pg. 20 here's the Top 20 for easy reference:

Champ: 9-2 sillywillybubba 1468 pts.


1. 8-2 G_Land 1246 pts.
2. 8-4 BobbyCooper 1328 pts.
3. 8-4 Inkdot 1313 pts.
4. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
5. 8-5 SpoKen 1529 pts.
6. 8-5 Machida Karate 1388 pts.
7. 7-2 Guymay 1028 pts.
8. 7-3 SigFig 1299 pts.
9. 6-6-1 dudeabides 1488 pts.
10. 6-6 TheGrizzlyBear 1290 pts.
11. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
12. 5-4-1 Walker 1184 pts.
13. 5-4 Bknmax 903 pts.
14. 5-8 HitOrGetHit 1347 pts.
15. 5-8 Ruckus 1201 pts.
16. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.
17. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts.
18. 4-3 D.P. 658 pts.
19. 4-4 jmacjer 908 pts.
20. 4-6 Killstarz 1004 pts.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings updated after UFC 123 on the front, or well here they are so you don't have to go back...

Champ: 10-2 sillywillybubba 1619 pts.

1. 9-5 SpoKen 1645 pts.
2. 9-5 Machida Karate 1517 pts.
3. 8-3 G_Land 1246 pts.
4. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
5. 8-5 BobbyCooper 1453 pts.
6. 8-5 Inkdot 1442 pts.
7. 7-3 SigFig 1299 pts.
8. 7-3 Guymay 1125 pts.
9. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
10. 6-7-1 dudeabides 1597 pts.
11. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
12. 6-8 HitOrGetHit 1474 pts.
13. 5-4-1 Walker 1184 pts.
14. 5-5 Bknmax 1005 pts.
15. 5-6 Killstarz 1103 pts.
16. 5-9 Ruckus 1297 pts.
17. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.
18. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts.
19. 4-3 D.P. 658 pts.
20. 4-4 jmacjer 908 pts.
21. 4-8 KryOnicle 1147 pts.
22. 4-9-1 hixxy 1511 pts.
23. 4-10 attention 1538 pts.
24. 3-0 UFC_OWNS 363 pts.
25. 3-1 N1™ 478 pts.
26. 3-1 Rauno 455 pts.
27. 3-3 TraMaI 568 pts.
28. 3-3 Atmosphere 549 pts.
29. 3-3 SUR1109 504 pts.
30. 3-4 Toxie 647 pts.
31. 2-0 xeberus 272 pts.
32. 2-2 murrayjb 471 pts.
33. 2-3 KillerShark1985 518 pts.
34. 2-3 LJStronge 373 pts.
35. 2-4 UFCFAN89 678 pts.
36. 2-5 Intermission 494 pts.
37. 2-6 Thelegend 950 pts.
38. 1-2 JBS 192 pts.
39. 1-2 Ape City 164 pts.
40. 1-3 mroutdoorsman 444 pts.
41. 1-4 Coldcall420 430 pts.
42. 0-1 morninglightmt 0 pts.
43. 0-3 Xerxes 302 pts.
44. 0-3 Davisty69 295 pts.
45. 0-3 420atalon 241 pts.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Pfft, after looking at the rankings, Sign me up against Sillywillybubba! The fight makes sense!!

I WANT MY BELT BAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Pfft, after looking at the rankings, Sign me up against Sillywillybubba! The fight makes sense!!
> 
> I WANT MY BELT BAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!!



Pshh!! Ive been winning to many main event fights to not get my rematch / title shot! Haha, SILLY WILLY IS MINE!

Plus im on Fire! Coming off of many Slaughters!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

last name: losing

first name: never


so i came out tonight, murdered the crap out of my opponent. had a few drinks and banged a ring girl on the way to the locker room. ufc_owns... my next victim... and then spoken! im coming for you!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> last name: losing
> 
> first name: never
> 
> ...


i believe you will get your ass handed to you by me xeb, and im going for the title at 125 and noone will stop me


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

we shall see.. just out of curiosity... if we had faced each other tonight... who would have won?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> we shall see.. just out of curiosity... if we had faced each other tonight... who would have won?


you got luckjy with that nik lentz pick:thumb02:and it would have been fight of the year had we fought


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Watch out for you guys... :confused05: I'd just be happy to get to .500


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Watch out for you guys... :confused05:


watch out indeed, i will be 4-0 and xeb will be 3-0 before 124:fight02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I think I proved something tonight. I have one legit loss and it was FOTN, that makes me 2-1, I think anyone is brave if they get in my way.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Well I think I proved something tonight. I have one legit loss and it was FOTN, that makes me 2-1, I think anyone is brave if they get in my way.


ill take ya'll on at the ultimate finale if you are keen


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill take ya'll on at the ultimate finale if you are keen


Done.

Dude, make this happen please.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Done.
> 
> Dude, make this happen please.


Would if I could but no TUF event... they are a week before 124. If you want to do it at 124 or 125 that's cool with me.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

maybe at 126, i said ill take on xeb at 124, machida-karate/SWB winner at 125, also spoken at 127 for the title would be nice too.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

And between 125 & 126 we can do UFN 23 (Fight for the troops 2) because they give us plenty of time in Jan. if you want to sign up for that one.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> maybe at 126, i said ill take on xeb at 124, machida-karate/SWB winner at 125, also spoken at 127 for the title would be nice too.


Your crazy if you think your getting a title shot after I destroy you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Your crazy if you think your getting a title shot after I destroy you.


please you want get past the first round with me homeboy, i will be undefeated for a long long time, like machida but more successful


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm on 5 fight win streak...if I level out do I get a shot?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Go against me (to keep your streak alive) or Grizzly (if he's not hibernating this Dec.) at the next event, we're both one below the Mendoza line too so the winner'd be guaranteed .500. Also just below .500 are Toxie and LJStronge (who is a ghost around here lately).


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Go against me (to keep your streak alive) or Grizzly (if he's not hibernating this Dec.) at the next event, we're both one below the Mendoza line too so the winner'd be guaranteed .500. Also just below .500 are Toxie and LJStronge (who is a ghost around here lately).


I'd be happy to face either of you buddy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i believe i deserve a title shot once i dispose of xeb and i will be 4-0 at 125 i want it


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS and N1™ are closely in front of me, in front of them are a guy's with a lot more experience than me. It's going to be a long road to the top.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> UFC_OWNS and N1™ are closely in front of me, in front of them are a guy's with a lot more experience than me. It's going to be a long road to the top.


we already had that epic war for my debut when you were undefeated


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> we already had that epic war for my debut when you were undefeated


Imma take that rematch when we are both at the top. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Imma take that rematch when we are both at the top. :thumb02:


meet ya there brother


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i believe i deserve a title shot once i dispose of xeb and i will be 4-0 at 125 i want it


dispose of me shall you?

you just dont understand that im the man. one day ill be 50-0 sitting on the top of the world belts in my arms and hot ladies around my waist.. the clouds will open up and god.. sitting on his mighty throne will look down upon me and say "my child you are the greatest of my creations and I.." thats how far ill let him get before cutting him off with "old man you're sitting in my seat".


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I WANT SILLYWILLYS HEAD ON A PLANK! 

Face your fears! Because revenge is the biggest motivator!!!

THAT MEANS U GOING DOWN SON!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> dispose of me shall you?
> 
> you just dont understand that im the man. one day ill be 50-0 sitting on the top of the world belts in my arms and hot ladies around my waist.. the clouds will open up and god.. sitting on his mighty throne will look down upon me and say "my child you are the greatest of my creations and I.." thats how far ill let him get before cutting him off with "old man you're sitting in my seat".


dont be taking your trash in here son, for when i destroy you i will have all the fun, your days our numbered, your so nervous now you'll soon need a plumber, and ill be laughing at you with my hoes in my hummer


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I want hixxy at 124, I need to get back on a streak and that seems like the best competition.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I want my rubber match with Toxic!!!

I got robbed the last time and he know's it.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Last time i defeated Grizzly, who's the hot shot who wants to challenge me this time?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Last time i defeated Grizzly, who's the hot shot who wants to challenge me this time?


you should vs intermission


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you should vs intermission


I faced him at 122 where we got the FOTN. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I faced him at 122 where we got the FOTN. :thumb02:


ah then maybe a match with machida-karate or spoken


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Sup fellas... Just checking in. Life is hella tumultuous lately. So, I may be taking a Randy Couture / BJ Penn approach here, and fighting less frequent but high quality fights for a bit.

ps. Bobby -- consider dropping a weight class, and then you may be able to win a belt ;p


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings after UFC 124 are updated on pg. 1, here's the top 20:

Champ: 10-5 Machida Karate 1660 pts.

1. 10-5 SpoKen 1763 pts.
2. 9-5 sillywillybubba 1751 pts.
3. 8-3 Guymay 1269 pts.
4. 8-4 G_Land 1317 pts.
5. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
6. 8-6 Inkdot 1584 pts.
7. 8-6 BobbyCooper 1569 pts.
8. 7-3 SigFig 1299 pts.
9. 7-8 HitOrGetHit 1585 pts.
10. 6-4-1 Walker 1310 pts.
11. 6-6 Killstarz 1224 pts.
12. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
13. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
14. 6-8-1 dudeabides 1668 pts.
15. 5-6 Bknmax 1121 pts.
16. 5-9-1 hixxy 1638 pts.
17. 5-10 Ruckus 1382 pts.
18. 4-0 UFC_OWNS 494 pts.
19. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.
20. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats Right Whos Your Champ!!! Mk Is Here To Stay!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think i honestly should be top 5 by now, haven't dropped a match and have beaten people in the top 5 before. that KOTN is shining in my closet right now hehe


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I am not ranked apparently? lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> I am not ranked apparently? lol


but your the LW champ how can this be


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I just posted the top 20, like it said, and the whole thing's on the front page like usual.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Oooh, #11

Top 10 here I come!!! Who'd have thought I could have turned that 0-6 round!!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida Karate, will you be another champion to duck out against me? It happens all the time, I understand if your scared.

Or you can be like Machida, and lose your title on your 1st opponent. And I'll be like Rashad, and regain my title to keep it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure everybody agrees that Spoken should get the next title shot. I'd like to see that fight!


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i also agree spoken should be next, i should have faced him.... id still have my belt...lol machida...you were the better man last night...congrats and i hope you win against spoken, because i want the rubber match!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

sillywillybubba said:


> i also agree spoken should be next, i should have faced him.... id still have my belt...lol machida...you were the better man last night...congrats and i hope you win against spoken, because i want the rubber match!


We both know that won't happen. Machida Karate will be put down faster than Lassy.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> We both know that won't happen. Machida Karate will be put down faster than Lassy.


perhaps you didnt read my comment made on the UFC 124 thread.... here



UFC_OWNS said:


> whadda ya say MK wanna defend against me at 125? has Fight of the century written all over it.





> 4 - 0 is a little early to call out for the belt, ur ranked 18th in the rankings, thats 18 other people that want what your asking, i might have to fight Spoken since he wanted to fight for the belt this event, and im willing to face the top ranked!
> 
> But if there cool with it then ill face you no problem :thumbsup:
> 
> Im not a champ till i Defend my belt, im ready for my next showdown! Im going to party tonight! And go back to training tomorrow!


And you won so obviously i gotta make you pay! I already said im willing to take u down... ANd plus i need to take out all who have beaten me in the past!


Good Fight SillyWilly! I put everything i had into that fight xD Cant wait for our Best Out Of Three! It be a grudge match liek no other! Ill be Bj unfortunately :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> perhaps you didnt read my comment made on the UFC 124 thread.... here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your already a notch in my belt, you really want to be a feather in my cap too?

I have mad respect for you though, not to many people are willing to fight me when they get the title, so for that, you have my upmost respect.

But come fight night you'll realize just how much better I am than you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fine ill wait to fight for the troops 2


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Your already a notch in my belt, you really want to be a feather in my cap too?
> 
> I have mad respect for you though, not to many people are willing to fight me when they get the title, so for that, you have my upmost respect.
> 
> But come fight night you'll realize just how much better I am than you.


Good thing for you, you were as far away from me as you were, Last fight night!

I have a responsibility to this belt to now destroy you...

Your second title shot is long over due, and im happy to put a end to your wait and pride!

The outcome with be the same as in real life, KTFO!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i want a high ranked opponent for 125 for me to get ready for MK/Spoken, maybe gunmay


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i want a high ranked opponent for 125 for me to get ready for MK/Spoken, maybe gunmay


Lol dude i been calling out top guys since i started thats why most of my loses are to the top 5 in the list other then Bobby, but theres a line of challengers wanting the same thing, but theres some ideas coming that will give you a chance to prove yourself ^^ :thumbsup:

For now keep beating top dogs and proving yourself and you will be fighting for a title shot if you do good in a couple fight nights in the future for sure :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol dude i been calling out top guys since i started thats why most of my loses are to the top 5 in the list other then Bobby, but theres a line of challengers wanting the same thing, but theres some ideas coming that will give you a chance to prove yourself ^^ :thumbsup:
> 
> For now keep beating top dogs and proving yourself and you will be fighting for a title shot if you do good in a couple fight nights in the future for sure :thumb02:


i called out Inkdot when he waS #3 and xeb was talking a lot of crap, so ill take anyone who will get me to that title shot by next ppv


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i called out Inkdot when he waS #3 and xeb was talking a lot of crap, so ill take anyone who will get me to that title shot by next ppv


Beat SillyWilly and we'll talk friend :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

then its settled silly wily vs me, if i win that has to get me a shot


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> then its settled silly wily vs me, if i win that has to get me a shot


5 - 0 with a most recent win against someone like SWB would be damn impressive.... But i wouldnt say its settled.... <.<


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> then its settled silly wily vs me, if i win that has to get me a shot


Better start game planning for me, I'm not consistently number 1 ranked for no reason.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> 5 - 0 with a most recent win against someone like SWB would be damn impressive.... But i wouldnt say its settled.... <.<


i just PMed him and he'll probably accept, i might actually wait till 126 and get to 6-0 first


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Better start game planning for me, I'm not consistently number 1 ranked for no reason.


your the dark horse whos always up their for the title, so we'll see if you can do well vs MK first


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i just PMed him and he'll probably accept, i might actually wait till 126 and get to 6-0 first


LOL damn your confident... Well its going to be interesting what happens in a couple fight nights with some new ideas brewing about.

Just keep your A game, and try to keep that record of yours untouched for me :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dont you worry about that buddy, i will get to my title shot unscathed whether its bobby spoke or silly willy i have to go through 1st:happy04:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dont you worry about that buddy, i will get to my title shot unscathed whether its bobby spoke or silly willy i have to go through 1st:happy04:


Lol i would love to see you fight Bobby too....

Lol if you beat Sillywilly and Bobby then id face you 100% LOL raise01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol i would love to see you fight Bobby too....
> 
> Lol if you beat Sillywilly and Bobby then id face you 100% LOL raise01:


haha sweet but spoken is always a threat, you better have your A game on at 125


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> haha sweet but spoken is always a threat, you better have your A game on at 125


On second thought maybe you shouldn't fight both SWB and Bobby because you most likely will be beat...

And i want to be the one to give that first mark in the L

And dont worry im not looking past Spoken, ill put the time in, i know he wants the belt, and im not a Champ till i defend my belt, so im going all out as if i never won the belt yet!

Beating the top guy in the rankings on your first title defense is the only way to prove your the true Champ!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im not worried about sillywilly or spoken, many foes thought they would defeat me but have ended up defeated, especially xeb who got KTFO, im just waiting to see if you can defend the title 2 more times so we can meet


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im not worried about sillywilly or spoken, many foes thought they would defeat me but have ended up defeated, especially xeb who got KTFO, im just waiting to see if you can defend the title 2 more times so we can meet


Lol if your next 2 opponents really are going to be SWB and Bobby, then were both are going to have some nasty fights up ahead :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol if your next 2 opponents really are going to be SWB and Bobby, then were both are going to have some nasty fights up ahead :thumb02:


heheh i lay out the challenges, i am the opposite of M-1 global, i wanna fight the best.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> heheh i lay out the challenges, *i am the opposite of M-1 global, i wanna fight the best.*


LOL! that was hilarious xD, i have a lot of buddys that love M-1 and ur right hehe...

I wish you luck, i know SillyWilly doesn't like to be called out, and he was my hardest fight up to date, it will prove a lot if u win :thumb01:


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS...UFC 125...me and you...its on...your running with the big boys now....get ready for defeat, i hope you dont take it to hard and can never recover!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ans so the sillywilly war begins $$


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

MK, I'm going to beat you into a dying life, because living death makes no sense.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking forward to that show, might have to do the main event/co main event thing again with all that awesome trash talking going on.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

me and sillywilly should be co-main and spoken vs MK the obvious main


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I hold 4 wins over higher ranked opponents than myself. I want HitOrGetHit at 125 if he dares fight me again.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> MK, I'm going to beat you into a dying life, because living death makes no sense.


Alright! Lets do this thang! Dont forget your Pillow! 














UFC_OWNS said:


> me and sillywilly should be co-main and spoken vs MK the obvious main



Awww! I wanted to see that fight!!!!! :angry08::angry08:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated rankings on the front page, top 20 here if you don't feel like clicking 'First':

Champ: 11-5 Machida Karate 1764 pts.

1. 10-5 sillywillybubba 1854 pts.
2. 10-6 SpoKen 1834 pts.
3. 9-3 Guymay 1366 pts.
4. 9-6 Inkdot 1698 pts.
5. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
6. 8-5 G_Land 1414 pts.
7. 8-7 BobbyCooper 1632 pts.
8. 7-3 SigFig 1299 pts.
9. 7-4-1 Walker 1394 pts.
10. 7-8-1 dudeabides 1783 pts.
11. 7-9 HitOrGetHit 1659 pts.
12. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
13. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
14. 6-7 Killstarz 1279 pts.
15. 6-9-1 hixxy 1739 pts.
16. 6-10 Ruckus 1447 pts.
17. 5-7 Bknmax 1203 pts.
18. 4-1 UFC_OWNS 596 pts.
19. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.
20. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Out of the top 5 boo....but I will be back


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Out of the top 5 boo....but I will be back


We need a G_Land comeback so i can get my revenge match :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

not too upset that my only lose was FOTN night 1 pointer between me and the umber 1 contender


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

It's okay, I'll be back at #1. MK is the true champion, he defended his belt and he's still going strong.

I'll be back!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> It's okay, I'll be back at #1. MK is the true champion, he defended his belt and he's still going strong.
> 
> I'll be back!!



Hey man i only want to fight the best, so i know we will meet for our best out of 3 :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn I am dropping more and more in the rankings.. 

Inkdot Well done buddy 

And MK you are the best, true Champion  The Belt is where it belongs haha^^


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> We need a G_Land comeback so i can get my revenge match :thumb02:


 
You will get just that soon!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> You will get just that soon!!


Lol nice glad to hear it! Lets see some KOTN awards!



BobbyCooper said:


> And MK you are the best, true Champion  The Belt is where it belongs haha^^


Lol thanks buddy luck has been on my side, we all know anything can happen in MMA, Im just happy to compete in this fun CPL :thumb01:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I do have to say this is pretty damn fun!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i have faced the 15th seed the 4th seed and the 1st seed, i'd say i have vsed relevant competition, i in fact have vsed more relevant people than overeem has at HW


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I am currently on a 3 fight win streak, beating TraMaI at UFC 123, Ruckus at UFC 124 and Bknmax in the quarter finals of the GP at UFC 125.

I have my chance to get revenge on my loss to Bobby Cooper in the semi finals of the GP at UFC 126, but i would like a fight at Fight For The Troops 2 in a couple of weeks.

HitOrGetHit, im calling your sorry ass out. You may be higher ranked than me, but we have both fought the same amount of fights, yet i have racked up more points than you so i think its a fair call out. What do ya say? Or will it be too embarrasing for you to get destroyed infront of the troops?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i will vs you in a rematch if spoken is still too scared at FFTT 2


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Avenging two losses in the space of two weeks would be the greatest achievement in my career thus far. If Spoken and HitOrGetHit are two scared to fight us then the rematch will be on!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Avenging two losses in the space of two weeks would be the greatest achievement in my career thus far. If Spoken and HitOrGetHit are two scared to fight us then the rematch will be on!


damn straight boy, but for now it looks like those boys are afraid to step foot in this thread.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe their aging bodies can not substain fighting so many fights in a short period of time. Maybe they should consider retirement if thats the case.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Avenging two losses in the space of two weeks would be the greatest achievement in my career thus far. If Spoken and HitOrGetHit are two scared to fight us then the rematch will be on!


Haha hixxylein^^ you sound extremely confident my friend 

You know I dropped two in a row right? This is a must win situation for me here :thumbsup: Also I am kinda your kryptonite lol^^

Inter vs. Bobby are the finals :thumbsup:

with the obvious winner^^

cause I am great at getting title shots haha


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

You have dropped three in a row my friend, and looking at the points scored Bobby, i would have beaten you at 125, 124 and 123.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> You have dropped three in a row my friend, and looking at the points scored Bobby, i would have beaten you at 125, 124 and 123.


Three in a row :eek03: 

OMG see, I am getting cut If I don't perform next time.. so you will run into a very very motivated Bobby^^

Bad timing hixxy, bad timing


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think the rankings should be updated to also display your last 5 results (eg. WLWWW) and the average number of points per fight, how about it?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I think the rankings should be updated to also display your last 5 results (eg. WLWWW) and the average number of points per fight, how about it?


I like that idea very much. Would save time opening multiple threads to see how peoples form is.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I think the rankings should be updated to also display your last 5 results (eg. WLWWW) and the average number of points per fight, how about it?


Great Idea Killer :thumbsup:

Hope we can make this happen.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bobby boy you need to turn your fortune around before you turn into patrick cote,yes everyone i went there


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> bobby boy you need to turn your fortune around before you turn into patrick cote,yes everyone i went there


After I take this GP, everybody will be back on my nuts buddy  trust me^^


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> After I take this GP, everybody will be back on my nuts buddy  trust me^^


bold prediction from a boldfighter, but then you might get steamrolled by me,sillywilly or MK come GP winner vs CPL champ time:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha^^ :thumb02:

I just took a look at the 126 Card and just by looking at the names and matchups, I can tell already 9 very, very confident picks.

Gonna be a high scoring for me this time around!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha^^ :thumb02:
> 
> I just took a look at the 126 Card and just by looking at the names and matchups, I can tell already 9 very, very confident picks.
> 
> Gonna be a high scoring for me this time around!!!


well i am going to shock everyone by saying i am picking BADER and CARLOS EDUARDO ROCHA to win, i can feel it like i felt the rampage win months ago


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Jones is handing Bader his first loss, via tko! There you go Bobby, there's one of my picks, I'm that confident.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Jones is handing Bader his first loss, via tko! There you go Bobby, there's one of my picks, I'm that confident.


I've got the exact same pick and outcome hixxy 

The Round will be the deciding factor then lol^^ second or third round TKO stoppage via vicious GnP. Bader will gas a little in this fight again as he always does.

For me he already lost the Lil Nog fight too. Nog clearly outstriked him there too.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, well maybe the undercard will decide this fight, my picks for Silva/Belfort and Franklin/Griffin are already locked in aswell.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Hmm, well maybe the undercard will decide this fight, my picks for Silva/Belfort and Franklin/Griffin are already locked in aswell.


Mine as well :wink01:

most of time, the undercard for me is the deciding factor unlike last time, where I completely lost it on the Main Card.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So you got Belfort and Franklin via first round submissions yeah?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha^^ of course :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn this fight is going to be close lol. Once both our picks are sent in you ok to pm me yours and I'll pm mine to you, so we can keep tabs on the score throughout? No probs if you don't want to.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I think Jon Jones is going to whoop his ass for a TKO 2nd round


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fools, bader by big overhandright then ground and pound for 3 rounds


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha you wish lol^^


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Haha you wish lol^^


i can smell the upsets bobby better hop on my bandwagon


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i can smell the upsets bobby better hop on my bandwagon



This is a Ali vs Tyson type fight but MMA style, and i think Bader will get out classed on the stand up and Jones will land to many heavy shots by the second round and will TKO him standing, because i think there both to good at wrestling to really control the other on the ground


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Jones will come close to the tko in the second, but the bell will save Bader, third round Bader will be that gassed that Jones will end it after 2.24 of the third round.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I think Jones will come close to the tko in the second, but the bell will save Bader, third round Bader will be that gassed that Jones will end it after 2.24 of the third round.


Sounds convincing, but recently Jones doesn't let fights go past the 1st round, i think he can do it in 2, but Bader is a tough cookie so i could be right


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Full rankings updated on pg. 1 but here's the Top 25:

Champ: 11-5 Machida Karate 1764 pts.

1. 11-6 SpoKen 1924 pts.
2. 10-3 Guymay 1465 pts.
3. 10-6 sillywillybubba 1963 pts.
4. 9-5 G_Land 1548 pts.
5. 9-6 Inkdot 1698 pts.
6. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
7. 8-8 BobbyCooper 1729 pts.
8. 8-9 HitOrGetHit 1763 pts.
9. 7-3 SigFig 1299 pts.
10. 7-4-1 Walker 1394 pts.
11. 7-9-1 dudeabides 1886 pts.
12. 7-9-1 hixxy 1852 pts.
13. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
14. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
15. 6-8 Killstarz 1380 pts.
16. 6-10 Ruckus 1447 pts.
17. 5-8 Bknmax 1303 pts.
18. 4-2 UFC_OWNS 683 pts.
19. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.
20. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts.
21. 4-3 Rauno 777 pts.
22. 4-3 D.P. 658 pts.
23. 4-4 jmacjer 908 pts.
24. 4-4 KillerShark1985 783 pts.
25. 4-8 KryOnicle 1147 pts.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't stop winning at the mo!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I can't stop winning at the mo!


your ass is mine at 127 on my turf hixxy-OWNS II: MURDER!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Still #1 huh? Same stuff different day.

I'm p4p over here!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SpoKen said:


> Still #1 huh? Same stuff different day.
> 
> I'm p4p over here!!


well silly and MK have beaten you and you did bribe the judges to say i was on roids so you got the overturned decision, boy you better watch out before i make sure you have no luck again


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I feel bad for my next opponent. 1 fight away from breaking even and then I will keep the winning all the way to the title.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I need a top 3 next ufc ...who's it gonna be?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I want a high profile fight as well, i'm not going from #1 ranked fighter to #30. No need for padding my record.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated the full ranks on the front page, these are the Top 25 right now after UFC 126:

Champ: 5-3 Rauno 954 pts.

1. 11-6 Machida Karate 1938 pts.
2. 11-7 SpoKen 2049 pts.
3. 10-4 Guymay 1602 pts.
4. 10-6 Inkdot 1863 pts.
5. 10-7 sillywillybubba 2106 pts.
6. 9-6 G_Land 1702 pts.
7. 9-8 BobbyCooper 1875 pts.
8. 9-9 HitOrGetHit 1924 pts.
9. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts.
10. 8-4-1 Walker 1561 pts.
11. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
12. 8-9-1 dudeabides 2047 pts.
13. 7-8 Killstarz 1564 pts.
14. 7-10-1 hixxy 1992 pts.
15. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
16. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
17. 6-8 Bknmax 1466 pts.
18. 6-11 Ruckus 1602 pts.
19. 5-13 attention 1989 pts.
20. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.
21. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts.
22. 4-3 UFC_OWNS 812 pts.
23. 4-3 420atalon 807 pts.
24. 4-3 D.P. 658 pts.
25. 4-4 jmacjer 908 pts.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Updated the full ranks on the front page, these are the Top 25 right now after UFC 126:
> 
> Champ: 5-3 Rauno 954 pts.
> 
> ...




Well at least im 1st under the belt holder i suppose lol....

I want some revenge matches as i climb back up to take my belt back


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i have a mountain to climb, im probably like 3 fights away from a number 1 contenders match now, im going in the next GP


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i have a mountain to climb, im probably like 3 fights away from a number 1 contenders match now, im going in the next GP


Im like 3 fights away lol... Your like 5


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Im like 3 fights away lol... Your like 5


you cant be 3 because you are ranked no.1


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you cant be 3 because you are ranked no.1


I thought u meant in 3 fights you would be the number 1 contender for fighting for the belt... Nvm


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

1 loss and I move to #2, that hurts more than you guys know.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i just dont wanna be known as the kenny florian or nate marquardt of the cpl


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> 1 loss and I move to #2, that hurts more than you guys know.


Lol losing my belt after defending it by 3 points hurts too lol


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

But but I'm 9-4-1 now. :sad01:​ 



Moving on- 4 fight win streak and I'm back bitches.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vimZj8HW0Kg​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol losing my belt after defending it by 3 points hurts too lol


At least it was a Griffin-Bonnar like all out brawl with judges giving me the close victory. A FOTN honors doesn't hurt too.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm on a warpath. And I'm coming for the belt.

Apologies in advance to those who drop by the wayside as I march onward to victory.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SigFig said:


> I'm on a warpath. And I'm coming for the belt.
> 
> Apologies in advance to those who drop by the wayside as I march onward to victory.



Lol yeah i saw your score before i saw my results and i was looking forward to defending my belt against you, but thats the new Champs job, and for Dudeabides to set it up.

Id say u deserved it for having the highest score that night and taking out someone like SWB.

After a couple revenge matches i hope we can meet!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sweeeet. I am 9-9. Time to go over .500 next time up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's the top 20 after UFC 127, and the whole list is on the front page.

Champ: 12-6 Machida Karate 2094 pts.

1. 11-6 Inkdot 1980 pts.
2. 11-8 SpoKen 2140 pts.
3. 10-4-1 Walker 1675 pts.
4. 10-5 Guymay 1704 pts.
5. 10-7 sillywillybubba 2106 pts.
6. 9-7 G_Land 1798 pts.
7. 9-9-1 dudeabides 2163 pts.
8. 9-9 BobbyCooper 1984 pts.
9. 9-10 HitOrGetHit 2030 pts.
10. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts.
11. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
12. 8-8 Killstarz 1682 pts.
13. 8-10-1 hixxy 2116 pts.
14. 7-11 Ruckus 1737 pts.
15. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
16. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
17. 6-9 Bknmax 1555 pts.
18. 6-13 attention 2106 pts.
19. 5-4 Rauno 1083 pts.
20. 5-5 KillerShark1985 1002 pts.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Slowly climbing the ladder!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Hehe never though I would be ranked #1 back when we started this thing at UFC 110! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Weird, i'm the former champion and ranked 19th. :laugh:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

booooooooo


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's the updated top 50:

Champ: 12-7 Machida Karate 2237 pts.

1. 12-6 Inkdot 2134 pts.
2. 11-8 SpoKen 2140 pts.
3. 10-4-1 Walker 1675 pts.
4. 10-6 Guymay 1803 pts.
5. 10-7 sillywillybubba 2106 pts.
6. 10-9-1 dudeabides 2333 pts.
7. 10-10 HitOrGetHit 2164 pts.
8. 9-7 G_Land 1798 pts.
9. 9-10-1 hixxy 2291 pts.
10. 9-10 BobbyCooper 2157 pts.
11. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts.
12. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
13. 8-8 Killstarz 1682 pts.
14. 7-12 Ruckus 1829 pts.
15. 6-4 Rauno 1213 pts.
16. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
17. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
18. 6-10 Bknmax 1661 pts.
19. 6-14 attention 2243 pts.
20. 5-4 420atalon 1053 pts.
21. 5-6 KillerShark1985 1096 pts.
22. 4-0 John8204 528 pts.
23. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.
24. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts.
25. 4-3 D.P. 658 pts.
26. 4-4 jmacjer 908 pts.
27. 4-5 UFC_OWNS 1011 pts.
28. 4-8 KryOnicle 1147 pts.
29. 4-8 Intermission 1083 pts.
30. 3-1 N1™ 478 pts.
31. 3-3 TraMaI 568 pts.
32. 3-3 Atmosphere 549 pts.
33. 3-3 SUR1109 504 pts.
34. 3-4 Toxie 647 pts.
35. 3-6 Thelegend 1073 pts.
36. 2-2 limba 645 pts.
37. 2-2 Indestructibl3 478 pts.
38. 2-2 murrayjb 471 pts.
39. 2-2 PheelGoodInc. 413 pts.
40. 2-2 xeberus 373 pts.
41. 2-3 LJStronge 373 pts.
42. 2-4 UFCFAN89 678 pts.
43 1-0 McKeever 168 pts.
44. 1-2 Mike28 554 pts.
45. 1-2 Relavate 306 pts.
46. 1-2 JBS 192 pts.
47. 1-2 Ape City 164 pts.
48. 1-3 mroutdoorsman 444 pts.
49. 1-4 Coldcall420 430 pts.
50. 0-1 edlavis88 149 pts.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wait so MK just lost but didn't lose his title. That is screwed up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it was non-title, we didn't know if mk would beat rauno but inkdot will get his rematch at 128 for the title


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

What he said was true. I can't believe how many people played a Thursday night cable tv show it was awesome. 128 is in 2 weeks plus one day, and it will be a big event to look forward to with that title fight and the grand prix final, and I'm not sure but I think the UFC is putting on a pretty exciting title fight there. Outlook is also good at 129 next month with the two big winners from 128 hopefully meeting up as planned, and the UFC are putting on another cool title fight themselves.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i knew peop[le wopuld sign up bro, we'll just do 2 event sign ups at once again if they are close, how awesome was sanchez vs kampann? and i saw rollers ko and bowels is one of the few fighters in the bantamweights i like and also damico page,benavidez,wineland,cruz and faberin that iv but everyone else sucks.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So i'm sitting in the 15th place right now. I have beaten 2 top 5 guy's as well as Ruckus, who is in the 14th place. Won't be long until i'm in the top 10.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have finally broke into the top 10, onwards and upwards!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wanna rematch to avenge your loss to me my friend rauno?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I have finally broke into the top 10, onwards and upwards!


Strikeforce champ just in the top 10 of the UFC rankings? This is extremely realistic :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn, i dropped a place after not competing last night.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> wanna rematch to avenge your loss to me my friend rauno?


I have a victory over you in the minors, in Strikeforce but i wouldn't mind taking you on in another UFC CPL as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I have a victory over you in the minors, in Strikeforce but i wouldn't mind taking you on in another UFC CPL as well.


thats my boy  you taking joseph jones or mauricio rua?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> thats my boy  you taking joseph jones or mauricio rua?


Both have a chance but i'm taking Jon Jones here, simply because i like him more.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Both have a chance but i'm taking Jon Jones here, simply because i like him more.


oh hells no you didnt just say that playa  well at least we know our views on the mainevent


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> oh hells no you didnt just say that playa  well at least we know our views on the mainevent


I guess your going with Rua via destruction? :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rua via destruction indeed


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

36th?! :happy01:

That was always one of my biggest dreams...ever since i was a small child! 

Slowly climbing up the ranks....


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Happy to see me almost with the most Points total now... Even after missing the last Free UFC Fight Night.

I cant wait to fight Inkdot! Ill be ready for him against my title!

And i dont know what your going for Inky but im going Jon Jones all the way!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone want to fight a can next event?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated all the ranks on pg. 1 like usual, here is the top 50:

*Champ: 13-7 Machida Karate 2415 pts.*

*1. 12-7 Inkdot 2296 pts.*
*2. 12-8 SpoKen 2352 pts.*
*3. 11-9-1 dudeabides 2553 pts.*
*4. 10-5-1 Walker 1852 pts.*
*5. 10-6 Guymay 1803 pts.*
*6. 10-7 sillywillybubba 2106 pts.*
*7. 10-10-1 hixxy 2482 pts.*
*8. 10-11 HitOrGetHit 2336 pts.*
*9. 9-8 G_Land 1967 pts.*
*10. 9-8 Killstarz 1855 pts.*
*11. 9-11 BobbyCooper 2310 pts.*
*12. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts.*
*13. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts. *
*14. 8-12 Ruckus 2001 pts.*
*15. 7-4 Rauno 1432 pts.*
*16. 7-14 attention 2447 pts.*
*17. 6-4 420atalon 1268 pts.*
*18. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.*
*19. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.*
*20. 6-11 Bknmax 1831 pts.*
*21. 5-7 KillerShark1985 1254 pts.*
*22. 4-1 John8204 728 pts.*
*23. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.*
*24. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts. *
*25. 4-3 D.P. 658 pts.*
*26. 4-4 jmacjer 908 pts.*
*27. 4-6 UFC_OWNS 1159 pts.*
*28. 4-8 KryOnicle 1147 pts.*
*29. 4-9 Intermission 1261 pts.*
*30. 3-1 N1™ 478 pts.*
*31. 3-2 limba 882 pts.*
*32. 3-3 TraMaI 568 pts.*
*33. 3-3 Atmosphere 549 pts.*
*34. 3-3 SUR1109 504 pts.*
*35. 3-4 Toxie 647 pts. *
*36. 3-6 Thelegend 1073 pts.*
*37. 2-2 Mike28 781 pts.*
*38. 2-2 Indestructibl3 478 pts.*
*39. 2-2 murrayjb 471 pts.*
*40. 2-2 PheelGoodInc. 413 pts.*
*41. 2-2 xeberus 373 pts.*
*42. 2-2 Ape City 338 pts.*
*43. 2-3 LJStronge 373 pts.*
*44. 2-4 UFCFAN89 678 pts.*
*45. 1-0 Life B Ez 204 pts.*
*46. 1-1 McKeever 359 pts.*
*47. 1-2 Relavate 306 pts.*
*48. 1-2 JBS 192 pts.*
*49. 1-3 mroutdoorsman 444 pts. *
*50. 1-4 Coldcall420 430 pts.*


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Top 10 baby!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

7th, not bad, still, onwards and upwards!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

#2 huh? Can I fight Inkdot for a title shot? Like, if I beat him, I get another shot? I want my belt and I feel like Rampage after losing 2 times to MK.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The whole list is updated on pg. 1, here's the Top 25 if you don't feel like clicking '1'.

Champ: 13-7 Machida Karate 2415 pts.

1. 12-7 Inkdot 2296 pts.
2. 12-9-1 dudeabides 2722 pts.
3. 12-9 SpoKen 2475 pts.
4. 11-10-1 hixxy 2663 pts.
5. 10-5-1 Walker 1852 pts.
6. 10-6 Guymay 1803 pts.
7. 10-7 sillywillybubba 2106 pts.
8. 10-11 BobbyCooper 2482 pts.
9. 10-12 HitOrGetHit 2465 pts.
10. 9-8 G_Land 1967 pts.
11. 9-9 Killstarz 1982 pts.
12. 9-12 Ruckus 2143 pts.
13. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts.
14. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
15. 8-14 attention 2596 pts.
16. 7-5 Rauno 1565 pts.
17. 6-4 420atalon 1268 pts.
18. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
19. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
20. 6-12 Bknmax 1969 pts.
21. 5-6 UFC_OWNS 1338 pts.
22. 5-7 KillerShark1985 1254 pts.
23. 4-1 John8204 728 pts.
24. 4-2 limba 1073 pts.
25. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

No... I'm #3 now... nooooooooooooo....


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, up to 4th, and ive already beaten 3rd and 2nd recently.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Nice, up to 4th, and ive already beaten 3rd and 2nd recently.


well dudeabides has the title shot at 129 and then the on verses 4 card so you need 2 more opponents it would seem hixxy


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The ranks are updated on the front page, guys. Here's the top 25 poll:

Champ: 13-7 Machida Karate 2415 pts.

1. 13-9-1 dudeabides 2893 pts.
2. 12-8 Inkdot 2478 pts.
3. 12-10-1 hixxy 2884 pts.
4. 12-10 SpoKen 2475 pts.
5. 11-7 sillywillybubba 2298 pts.
6. 11-11 BobbyCooper 2660 pts.
7. 11-12 HitOrGetHit 2624 pts.
8. 10-5-1 Walker 1852 pts.
9. 10-6 Guymay 1803 pts.
10. 9-9 G_Land 2105 pts.
11. 9-10 Killstarz 2116 pts.
12. 9-13 Ruckus 2299 pts.
13. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts.
14. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
15. 8-15 attention 2780 pts.
16. 7-4 420atalon 1495 pts.
17. 7-6 Rauno 1715 pts.
18. 7-12 Bknmax 2154 pts.
19. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
20. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
21. 5-2 limba 1268 pts.
22. 5-4 jmacjer 1069 pts.
23. 5-7 UFC_OWNS 1457 pts.
24. 5-8 KillerShark1985 1254 pts.
25. 4-1 John8204 728 pts.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Not many challenges left for me apart from Machida Karate..

Im the number 3 contender with wins over the number 1 contender, the number 2 contender, and the number 4 contender..

If dudeabides and Machida Karate both sign up for UFC130, which i hope they do, i not sure what direction to go in..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill vs you hixxy since you are next no.1 contender after dudeabides, im a can to crush right now before you get the title fight


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

After losing my title it's gone downhill. I did bounce back and get 2 W's but have lost 3 in a row now.

No way i'm becoming the Andrei Arlovski of CPL world.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill vs you hixxy since you are next no.1 contender after dudeabides, im a can to crush right now before you get the title fight


You definitely are a can....haha


Rauno said:


> After losing my title it's gone downhill. I did bounce back and get 2 W's but have lost 3 in a row now.
> 
> No way i'm becoming the Andrei Arlovski of CPL world.


You still owe me a rematch...belt or no belt redemption is on my mind


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated ranks on pg 1, top 25=

Champ: 14-7 Machida Karate 2544 pts.

1. 13-10-1 dudeabides 3016 pts.
2. 12-8 Inkdot 2478 pts.
3. 12-10 SpoKen 2475 pts.
4. 12-11-1 hixxy 2987 pts.
5. 11-8 sillywillybubba 2298 pts.
6. 11-12 BobbyCooper 2783 pts.
7. 11-13 HitOrGetHit 2624 pts.
8. 10-5-1 Walker 1852 pts.
9. 10-6 Guymay 1803 pts.
10. 10-13 Ruckus 2387 pts.
11. 9-9 G_Land 2105 pts.
12. 9-11 Killstarz 2197 pts.
13. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts.
14. 8-4 420atalon 1667 pts.
15. 8-4 Toxic 1240 pts.
16. 8-6 Rauno 1849 pts.
17. 8-12 Bknmax 2257 pts.
18. 8-16 attention 2848 pts.
19. 6-2 limba 1392 pts.
20. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
21. 6-7 UFC_OWNS 1604 pts.
22. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
23. 5-2 PheelGoodInc. 877 pts.
24. 5-4 jmacjer 1069 pts.
25. 5-8 KillerShark1985 1254 pts.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

^Climb climb climb. I'm coming.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Not many challenges left for me apart from Machida Karate..
> 
> Im the number 3 contender with wins over the number 1 contender, the number 2 contender, and the number 4 contender..
> 
> If dudeabides and Machida Karate both sign up for UFC130, which i hope they do, i not sure what direction to go in..



Dont i still owe u a fight for giving me the SF shot?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Dont i still owe u a fight for giving me the SF shot?


Id forgot about that. I respect your honesty there Machida Karate. Am i thinking what your thinking?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Id forgot about that. I respect your honesty there Machida Karate. Am i thinking what your thinking?



Lol i thought we already did that.... I just looked at my list of people i fought to look at our results and i saw that we actually didnt even fight...

And i remember it wasn't a sure thing that we would fight for the SF challenge, and than you made it official and i appreciate that, so ill fulfill my promise


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Dont i still owe u a fight for giving me the SF shot?


Keep trying to duck me... You sponsored by M1 Global or something?

Grow some balls and try to shut me up, I dare you. 

Don't know why you couldn't just be a gentleman about this and just accept the challenge...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Keep trying to duck me... You sponsored by M1 Global or something?
> 
> Grow some balls and try to shut me up, I dare you.
> 
> Don't know why you couldn't just be a gentleman about this and just accept the challenge...


LOL! WHY?! When watching you bitch is SO much fun! :happy02:


Sorry but ill whooop your ass easily later, just be patient your ass whooping is in your near future :thumbsup:


For now ill keep my promise with a Non sad kid


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL! WHY?! When watching you bitch is SO much fun! :happy02:
> 
> 
> Sorry but ill whooop your ass easily later, just be patient your ass whooping is in your near future :thumbsup:
> ...


You never promised anything, nor did he promise anything. He was the champion and you were ranked 3rd behind me but I was coming off a fresh loss so you were next in line. Nice try though...

Plus I just beat Hixxy, being champion doesn't give you the right to call out any fighter willy nilly. They still have to deserve the shot and no fighter coming off a loss deserves a shot when there are other fighters doing well. Stop trying to make a mockery of everything just because it gives yourself a little satisfaction. 

Dudeabides should agree with this. He let you get away from defending your SF belt already. This is stupid and totally defeats the credibility and purpose of these leagues if he allows you to choose when and who you will fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> You never promised anything, nor did he promise anything. He was the champion and you were ranked 3rd behind me but I was coming off a fresh loss so you were next in line. Nice try though...
> 
> Plus I just beat Hixxy, being champion doesn't give you the right to call out any fighter willy nilly. They still have to deserve the shot and no fighter coming off a loss deserves a shot when there are other fighters doing well. Stop trying to make a mockery of everything just because it gives yourself a little satisfaction.
> 
> Dudeabides should agree with this. He let you get away from defending your SF belt already. This is stupid and totally defeats the credibility and purpose of these leagues if he allows you to choose when and who you will fight.


For one u OBVIOUSLY have no idea about the exchange between me and Hixxy which is hilarious.

But Wow u love to cry and not know any of the rules... Champions need to know the rules so it doesn't look like your cut out for the job anyway.... Tough luck


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol i thought we already did that.... I just looked at my list of people i fought to look at our results and i saw that we actually didnt even fight...
> 
> And i remember it wasn't a sure thing that we would fight for the SF challenge, and than you made it official and i appreciate that, so ill fulfill my promise


Looks like the fight is set then. Dudeabides is the match maker though and if he feels someone else should have the shot then i respect that.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

hixxy said:


> Looks like the fight is set then. Dudeabides is the match maker though and if he feels someone else should have the shot then i respect that.


The titleholder wants to fight you, you want to fight him. Haven't fought each other lately (in SF not counting here), and you're in the top 5 so we know you can win. Not seeing the problem with that matchup imho.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> For one u OBVIOUSLY have no idea about the exchange between me and Hixxy which is hilarious.
> 
> But Wow u love to cry and not know any of the rules... Champions need to know the rules so it doesn't look like your cut out for the job anyway.... Tough luck


There was nothing made public of your "promise" and it makes no sense as you were guaranteed the spot as long as you signed up for that event. 

Not to mention I have a public promise that the winner of this match was supposed to be for a shot at your SF belt. An idea that dudeabides himself agreed with. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce-cpl/89269-strikeforce-pick-em-league-rankings-5.html

I am owed a title shot. If you can't give it to me in SF, give it to me here. I am the top contender in both leagues and the champion ducking me is BS and everyone knows it.

If this doesn't happen I will just sit and fight Hixxy at UFC 132 after he beats your chicken shit ass.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> There was nothing made public of your "promise" and it makes no sense as you were guaranteed the spot as long as you signed up for that event.
> 
> Not to mention I have a public promise that the winner of this match was supposed to be for a shot at your SF belt. An idea that dudeabides himself agreed with.
> 
> ...




HAHAHA! Yeah talk... You love talk... To bad action is my thing hence why i own the belts and u lose them... 

And i dont give a shit about SF im only talking about UFC so your clearly lost in your own world, and me and one other person in SF were tied... I said i was champ of UFC so i deserved it... And it was still up to Hixxy to choose between us, and he chose me 100% because i said i would challenge him for the UFC title in return... So yes sorry if u don't know the deals me and Hixxy make but i also REALLY dont care what you think you know...

And im champ with the belt you couldn't even defend ONCE.... So stop doing what your best (crying) and get over yourself....

THIS IS A FUN SIDE THING TO DO CHILL THE F OUT! Before i actually do avoid fighting with you because of how sad your getting


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> The titleholder wants to fight you, you want to fight him. Haven't fought each other lately (in SF not counting here), and you're in the top 5 so we know you can win. Not seeing the problem with that matchup imho.


Looks like the match is set then!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Looks like the match is set then!


Better show off on TUF finale lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> And i dont give a shit about SF im only talking about UFC so your clearly lost in your own world, and me and one other person in SF were tied... I said i was champ of UFC so i deserved it... And it was still up to Hixxy to choose between us, *and he chose me 100% because i said i would challenge him for the UFC title in return...* So yes sorry if u don't know the deals me and Hixxy make but i also REALLY dont care what you think you know...
> 
> And im champ with the belt you couldn't even defend ONCE.... So stop doing what your best (crying) and get over yourself....
> 
> THIS IS A FUN SIDE THING TO DO CHILL THE F OUT! Before i actually do avoid fighting with you because of how sad your getting


On the subject of SF, if you don't give a shit about SF drop out of the GP and defend the title or give up your title and enter the GP. Your deal is worth no more then mine, hell dudeabides even said our deal was fair and it stated the winner of our match gets the SF title shot on June 18th. If your promise is worth ruining the integrity of this and the fun for others involved so is mine.

This is for fun but its for everyone involved not just for you. When guys like you play the system and try to screw others around it takes the fun out of it. You ruined the SF pickem for the top contenders and now you are ruining the UFC one too because you only care about your own fun not the fun of everyone involved. Now others(pheelgoodinc, bobby cooper, limba etc) are commenting on the legitimacy of these leagues(rightfully so) all because you want to have a little fun... 

Everyone knows I deserve a title shot right now and have stated it. I am also the number 1 contender in SF right now but am getting screwed around in both leagues and if I lose a fight almost certainly you will use that as an excuse not to fight me down the road so why should I risk that when I should already be getting my shots. I want one of my title shots guaranteed to me. I will sit on the side and watch in the meanwhile if it has to come to that but I don't see why I should get screwed twice just so you can have a little bit of "fun"...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

420atalon said:


> On the subject of SF, if you don't give a shit about SF drop out of the GP and defend the title or give up your title and enter the GP. Your deal is worth no more then mine, hell dudeabides even said our deal was fair and it stated the winner of our match gets the SF title shot on June 18th. If your promise is worth ruining the integrity of this and the fun for others involved so is mine.
> 
> This is for fun but its for everyone involved not just for you. When guys like you play the system and try to screw others around it takes the fun out of it. You ruined the SF pickem for the top contenders and now you are ruining the UFC one too because you only care about your own fun not the fun of everyone involved. Now others(pheelgoodinc, bobby cooper, limba etc) are commenting on the legitimacy of these leagues(rightfully so) all because you want to have a little fun...
> 
> Everyone knows I deserve a title shot right now and have stated it. I am also the number 1 contender in SF right now but am getting screwed around in both leagues and if I lose a fight almost certainly you will use that as an excuse not to fight me down the road so why should I risk that when I should already be getting my shots. I want one of my title shots guaranteed to me. I will sit on the side and watch in the meanwhile if it has to come to that but I don't see why I should get screwed twice just so you can have a little bit of "fun"...


Sorry i have a short attention span... I couldn't finish :sarcastic12:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated ranks on pg. 1, here are the top 25:

Champ: 14-7 Machida Karate 2544 pts.

1. 14-10-1 dudeabides 3162 pts.
2. 13-11-1 hixxy 3091 pts.
3. 12-8 Inkdot 2478 pts.
4. 12-10 SpoKen 2475 pts.
5. 11-8 sillywillybubba 2298 pts.
6. 11-13 BobbyCooper 2886 pts.
7. 11-13 HitOrGetHit 2624 pts.
8. 10-5-1 Walker 1852 pts.
9. 10-6 Guymay 1803 pts.
10. 10-13 Ruckus 2387 pts.
11. 9-9 G_Land 2105 pts.
12. 9-12 Bknmax 2390 pts.
13. 9-12 Killstarz 2312 pts.
14. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts.
15. 8-4 420atalon 1667 pts.
16. 8-5 Toxic 1365 pts.
17. 8-6 Rauno 1849 pts.
18. 8-16 attention 2848 pts.
19. 7-2 limba 1524 pts.
20. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
21. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
22. 6-8 UFC_OWNS 1679 pts.
23. 5-3 PheelGoodInc. 992 pts.
24. 5-4 jmacjer 1069 pts.
25. 5-8 KillerShark1985 1254 pts.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> On the subject of SF, if you don't give a shit about SF drop out of the GP and defend the title or give up your title and enter the GP. Your deal is worth no more then mine, hell dudeabides even said our deal was fair and it stated the winner of our match gets the SF title shot on June 18th. If your promise is worth ruining the integrity of this and the fun for others involved so is mine.





420atalon said:


> This is for fun but its for everyone involved not just for you. When guys like you play the system and try to screw others around it takes the fun out of it. You ruined the SF pickem for the top contenders and now you are ruining the UFC one too because you only care about your own fun not the fun of everyone involved. Now others(pheelgoodinc, bobby cooper, limba etc) are commenting on the legitimacy of these leagues(rightfully so) all because you want to have a little fun...
> 
> Everyone knows I deserve a title shot right now and have stated it. I am also the number 1 contender in SF right now but am getting screwed around in both leagues and if I lose a fight almost certainly you will use that as an excuse not to fight me down the road so why should I risk that when I should already be getting my shots. I want one of my title shots guaranteed to me. I will sit on the side and watch in the meanwhile if it has to come to that but I don't see why I should get screwed twice just so you can have a little bit of "fun"...​





Machida Karate said:


> Sorry i have a short attention span... I couldn't finish :sarcastic12:


 
Just to give both of you some advice- drop this shit immediately- it's ruining a very a good thing. It's one thing to have good natured rivalries but this is going past that. Any more crap will be deleted and if everyone can't play nicely I will step in and take more drastic measures and possibly not let members compete in this until they learn to do it with simple sportsmanship and class.​ 
This is the final warning.​


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dudes you need to change my 4 to a 2


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks hixxy got it.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

It's time... I'm coming with a vengeance you people have never seen.

My next opponent is a dead man. Dude, hook me up with someone!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Are you in 131? Well, still time to sign up!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm in! Sign me up!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updated on front page by the usual ranking style: wins/then losses/then points all applyin, here are the top 25:

Champ: 14-11-1 hixxy 3274 pts.

1. 15-10-1 dudeabides 3367 pts.
2. 14-8 Machida Karate 2722 pts.
3. 13-10 SpoKen 2669 pts.
4. 12-8 Inkdot 2478 pts.
5. 11-8 sillywillybubba 2298 pts.
6. 11-13 HitOrGetHit 2624 pts.
7. 11-13 Ruckus 2562 pts.
8. 11-14 BobbyCooper 3015 pts.
9. 10-6-1 Walker 1852 pts.
10. 10-6 Guymay 1803 pts.
11. 9-6 Rauno 1998 pts.
12. 9-9 G_Land 2105 pts.
13. 9-12 Killstarz 2312 pts.
14. 9-13 Bknmax 2574 pts.
15. 8-2 limba 1727 pts.
16. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts.
17. 8-5 420atalon 1667 pts.
18. 8-5 Toxic 1365 pts.
19. 8-17 attention 3013 pts.
20. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts.
21. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts.
22. 6-9 UFC_OWNS 1859 pts.
23. 5-4 PheelGoodInc. 1144 pts.
24. 5-4 jmacjer 1069 pts.
25. 5-8 KillerShark1985 1254 pts.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The whole list is updated on pg. 1 to include the wins, losses, and scores from UFC on Versus 4 and UFC 132. Here are the top 10:

Champ: 15-12-1 hixxy 3548 pts.

1. 16-11-1 dudeabides 3570 pts.
2. 15-9 Machida Karate 2942 pts.
3. 13-8 Inkdot 2626 pts.
4. 13-10 SpoKen 2669 pts.
5. 11-8 sillywillybubba 2298 pts.
6. 11-13 Bknmax 2825 pts.
7. 11-13 HitOrGetHit 2624 pts.
8. 11-14 Ruckus 2679 pts.
9. 11-15 BobbyCooper 3125 pts.
10. 10-3 limba 1997 pts.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Dont really get the ranking system?? Surely Limba's record of 10-3 far surpasses BC's record of 11-15?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it is primarily based on wins mate.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's going on win #'s, then loss #'s as the 1st tiebreaker and points as the 2nd. If anybody wants to change it now that some people have so many wins, will go with what the majority wants. We could just vote on it but I doubt any outcome would be perfect.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Not too bad not too bad.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> It's going on win #'s, then loss #'s as the 1st tiebreaker and points as the 2nd. If anybody wants to change it now that some people have so many wins, will go with what the majority wants. We could just vote on it but I doubt any outcome would be perfect.


All i will say is, its not broke, and therefore doesn't need fixing.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The maybe broken maybe not depending on your pov rankings are updated again:

Champ: 16-12-1 hixxy 3741 pts.

1. 16-12-1 dudeabides 3715 pts.
2. 15-9 Machida Karate 2942 pts.
3. 14-8 Inkdot 2775 pts.
4. 13-10 SpoKen 2669 pts.
5. 12-13 Bknmax 3016 pts.
6. 11-8 sillywillybubba 2298 pts.
7. 11-13 HitOrGetHit 2624 pts.
8. 11-15 BobbyCooper 3125 pts.
9. 11-15 Ruckus 2841 pts.
10. 10-4 limba 2163 pts.

Rest on pg 1 :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's the top ten by wins, all the ranks on pg. 1:



> Champ: 17-12-1 hixxy 3881 pts.
> 
> 1. 16-13-1 dudeabides 3861 pts.
> 2. 15-9 Machida Karate 2942 pts.
> ...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TOP 5!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dude's way is the easiest and most efficient, however I think a true ranking would take win totals, win averages, and Points per game and then average out the three scores for a true ranking.

Win percentage 

1. 3-0 Life B Ez 564 pts. 100% 188
2. 7-1 John8204 1145 pts. 87% 143.12
3. 3-1 slapshot 515 pts. 75% 128.75
3. 3-1 N1™ 478 pts. 75% 119.5
5. 11-4 limba 2314 pts. 73% 154.26
6. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts. 72% 136.63
7. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts. 66% 103.6
8. 14-8 Inkdot 2775 pts. 63% 126.13
9. 15-9 Machida Karate 2942 pts. 62% 122.58
10. 8-5 Toxic 1365 pts. 61% 105

11. 9-6 Rauno 1998 pts. 60% 133.2
12. 10-6-1 Walker 1852 pts. 58% 108.94
13. 10-6 Guymay 1803 pts. 58% 112.6875
14. 4-3 D.P. 658 pts. 57% 94 
15. 8-6 420atalon 1784 pts. 57% 127.42
16. 13-10 SpoKen 2669 pts. 56% 116.04
17. 11-9 sillywillybubba 2409 pts. 55% 120.45
17. 5-4 jmacjer 1069 pts. 55% 118.77
19. 16-13-1 dudeabides 3861 pts. 53% 128.7
20. 7-6 PheelGoodInc. 1671 pts. 53% 128.53

21. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts. 50% 116.625
22. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts. 50% 91.66
22. 2-2 murrayjb 471 pts. 50% 117.75
22. 1-1 McKeever 359 pts. 50% 179.5
22. 2-2 xeberus 373 pts. 50% 93.25
22. 3-3 Indestructibl3 773 pts. 50% 128.83
22. 3-3 TraMaI 568 pts. 50% 94.66
22. 3-3 Atmosphere 549 pts. 50% 91.5
22. 3-3 SUR1109 504 pts. 50% 84
30. 12-13 HitOrGetHit 2777 pts. 48% 111.08

31. 9-10 G_Land 2289 pts. 47% 120.47
32. 12-14 Bknmax 3109 pts. 46% 119.57
32. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts. 46% 106
34. 10-12 Killstarz 2431 pts. 45% 110.5
35. 8-10-1 UFC_OWNS 2370 pts. 42% 124.73
36. 3-4 Toxie 647 pts. 42% 92.42 
37. 11-15-1 BobbyCooper 3260 pts. 40% 120.74
38. 11-16 Ruckus 2913 pts. 40% 107.8
39. 2-3 LJStronge 373 pts. 40% 74.6
40. 5-8 KillerShark1985 1254 pts. 38% 96.46

41. 3-6 Thelegend 1073 pts. 33% 119.22
41. 2-4 UFCFAN89 678 pts. 33% 113
41. 2-4 Ape City 575 pts. 33% 95.83
41. 1-2 edlavis88 451 pts. 33% 150.3
41. 1-2 JBS 192 pts. 33% 64
46. 4-9 Mike28 1665 pts. 30% 128.07
46. 4-9 KryOnicle 1147 pts. 30% 88.23
48. 8-19 attention 3215 pts. 29% 119.07
49. 4-10 Intermission 1423 pts. 28% 101.6
50. 1-3 mroutdoorsman 444 pts. 25% 111

51. 1-4 Relavate 423 pts. 20% 84.6
52. 0-1 "El Guapo" 146 pts. 00% 146
53. 0-2 DragonStriker 286 pts. 00% 143
54. 0-2 morninglightmt 55 pts. 00% 27.5
55. 0-3 Xerxes 302 pts. 00% 100.6
56. 0-3 Davisty69 295 pts. 00% 98.3

Points Per Game


1. 1. 33. 3-0 Life B Ez 564 pts. 100% 188 
2. 22. 44. 1-1 McKeever 359 pts. 50% 179.5
3. 5. 7. 11-4 limba 2314 pts. 73% 154.26
4. 41. 48. 1-2 edlavis88 451 pts. 33% 150.3
5. 52. 52. 0-1 "El Guapo" 146 pts. 00% 146
6. 2. 21. 7-1 John8204 1145 pts. 87% 143.12
7. 53. 53. 0-2 DragonStriker 286 pts. 00% 143
8. 6. 16. 8-3 SigFig 1503 pts. 72% 136.63
9. 11. 14. 9-6 Rauno 1998 pts. 60% 133.2
10. 22. 36. 3-3 Indestructibl3 773 pts. 50% 128.83

11. 3. 34. 3-1 slapshot 515 pts. 75% 128.75
12. 19. 1. 16-13-1 dudeabides 3861 pts. 53% 128.7
13. 20. 22. 7-6 PheelGoodInc. 1671 pts. 53% 128.53
14. 46. 30. 4-9 Mike28 1665 pts. 30% 128.07
15. 15. 18. 8-6 420atalon 1784 pts. 57% 127.42
16. 8. 3. 14-8 Inkdot 2775 pts. 63% 126.13
17. 35. 19. 8-10-1 UFC_OWNS 2370 pts. 42% 124.73
18. 9. 2. 15-9 Machida Karate 2942 pts. 62% 122.58
19. 37. 9. 11-15-1 BobbyCooper 3260 pts. 40% 120.74
20. 31. 15. 9-10 G_Land 2289 pts. 47% 120.47

21. 17. 8. 11-9 sillywillybubba 2409 pts. 55% 120.45
22. 32. 6. 12-14 Bknmax 3109 pts. 46% 119.57
23. 3. 35. 3-1 N1™ 478 pts. 75% 119.5
24. 41. 41. 3-6 Thelegend 1073 pts. 33% 119.22
25. 48. 20. 8-19 attention 3215 pts. 29% 119.07
26. 17. 25. 5-4 jmacjer 1069 pts. 55% 118.77
27. 22. 42. 2-2 murrayjb 471 pts. 50% 117.75
28. 21. 28. 4-3-1 SJ 933 pts. 50% 116.625
29. 16. 4. 13-10 SpoKen 2669 pts. 56% 116.04
30. 41. 45. 2-4 UFCFAN89 678 pts. 33% 113

31. 13. 12. 10-6 Guymay 1803 pts. 58% 112.6875
32. 30. 5. 12-13 HitOrGetHit 2777 pts. 48% 111.08
33. 50. 50. 1-3 mroutdoorsman 444 pts. 25% 111
34. 34. 13. 10-12 Killstarz 2431 pts. 45% 110.5
35. 12. 11. 10-6-1 Walker 1852 pts. 58% 108.94
36. 38. 10. 11-16 Ruckus 2913 pts. 40% 107.8
37. 32. 24. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 1378 pts. 46% 106
38. 10. 17. 8-5 Toxic 1365 pts. 61% 105
39. 7. 27. 4-2 ThaFranchise 622 pts. 66% 103.6
40. 49. 32. 4-10 Intermission 1423 pts. 28% 101.6

41. 55. 55. 0-3 Xerxes 302 pts. 00% 100.6
42. 56. 56. 0-3 Davisty69 295 pts. 00% 98.3
43. 40. 26. 5-8 KillerShark1985 1254 pts. 38% 96.46
44. 41. 46. 2-4 Ape City 575 pts. 33% 95.83
45. 22. 37. 3-3 TraMaI 568 pts. 50% 94.66
46. 14. 29. 4-3 D.P. 658 pts. 57% 94 
47. 22. 43. 2-2 xeberus 373 pts. 50% 93.25
48. 36. 40. 3-4 Toxie 647 pts. 42% 92.42 
49. 22. 23. 6-6 matin_32 1100 pts. 50% 91.66
50. 22. 38. 3-3 Atmosphere 549 pts. 50% 91.5

51. 46. 31. 4-9 KryOnicle 1147 pts. 30% 88.23
52. 51. 51. 1-4 Relavate 423 pts. 20% 84.6
53. 22. 39. 3-3 SUR1109 504 pts. 50% 84
54. 39. 44. 2-3 LJStronge 373 pts. 40% 74.6
55. 41. 49. 1-2 JBS 192 pts. 33% 64
56. 54. 54. 0-2 morninglightmt 55 pts. 00% 27.5


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's fine with me if everybody wants to do that. Or, you know, more people if everybody agreeing isn't possible.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

So by using the averages of the three scores we get a very different top ten. As you can see all losing records are bumped out of the top ten.

1. 11-4 limba 3/5/7 3.33
2. 14-8 Inkdot 16/8/3 9
3. 15-9 Machida Karate 18/9/2 9.6
4. 7-1 John8204 6/2/21 9.6
5. 8-3 SigFig 8/6/16 10
6. 9-6 Rauno 9/11/14 11.33
7. 16-13-1 dudeabides 12/19/1 10.6
8. 3-0 Life B Ez 1/1/33 11.6
9. 11-9 sillywillybubba 21/17/8 15.3
10. 13-10 SpoKen 29/16/4 16.3



11. 8-6 420atalon 15/15/18 16
12. 3-1 slapshot 11/3/34 16
13. 7-6 PheelGoodInc. 13/20/22 18.3
14. 10-6 Guymay 31/13/12 18.6
15. 10-6-1 Walker 35/12/11 19.3
16. 12-14 Bknmax 22/32/6 20
17. 3-1 N1™ 23/3/35 20.3
18. 8-5 Toxic 38/10/17 21.6
19. 11-15-1 BobbyCooper 19/37/9 21.6
20. 9-10 G_Land 20/31/15 22

21. 12-13 HitOrGetHit 32/30/5 22.3
22. 5-4 jmacjer 26/17/25 22.6
23. 3-3 Indestructibl3 10/22/36 22.6
24. 1-1 McKeever 2/22/44 22.6
25. 8-10-1 UFC_OWNS 17/35/19 23.6
26. 4-2 ThaFranchise 39/7/27 24.3
27. 4-3-1 SJ 28/21/28 25.6
28. 10-12 Killstarz 34/34/13 27
29. 11-16 Ruckus 36/38/10 27
30. 4-3 D.P. 46/14/29 29.6

31. 4-9 Mike28 14/46/30 30
32. 2-2 murrayjb 27/22/42 30.3
33. 8-19 attention 25/48/20 31
34. 6-7 TheGrizzlyBear 37/32/24 31
35. 1-2 edlavis88 4/41/48 31
36. 6-6 matin_32 49/22/23 31.3
37. 3-3 TraMaI 45/22/37 34.6
38. 3-6 Thelegend 24/41/41 35.3
39. 0-1 "El Guapo" 5/52/52 36.3
40. 5-8 KillerShark1985 43/40/26 36.3

41. 3-3 Atmosphere 50/22/38 36.6
42. 2-2 xeberus 47/22/43 37.3
43. 0-2 DragonStriker 7/53/53 37.6
44. 3-3 SUR1109 53/22/39 38
45. 2-4 UFCFAN89 30/41/45 38.6
46. 4-10 Intermission 40/49/32 40.3
47. 3-4 Toxie 48/36/40 41.3
48. 4-9 KryOnicle 51/46/31 42.6
49. 1-3 mroutdoorsman 33/50/50 44.3
50. 2-3 LJStronge 54/39/44 45.6

51. 1-2 JBS 55/41/49 48.3
52. 4-10 Intermission 40/49/32 50.3
53. 0-3 Xerxes 41/55/55 50.3
54. 1-4 Relavate 52/51/51 51.3
55. 0-3 Davisty69 42/56/56 51.3
56. 0-2 morninglightmt 56/54/54 54.6


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well my name doesnt feature in any of the above?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Well my name doesnt feature in any of the above?


well your the champion so you don't factor into the rankings

Win Percentage - 53% (19th)
Points Per Game - 126.71 (16th)
Win totals - (1st)

so that puts you at or around 9th.

But your the champion, so I guess everyone first score would be pushed down?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John8204 said:


> well your the champion so you don't factor into the rankings


But it would still be nice to see where i feature. Anderson Silva is a champion but he still features in the top ten.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hixxy said:


> But it would still be nice to see where i feature. Anderson Silva is a champion but he still features in the top ten.


Fixed it for you, I think your number one as champion but using the formula you would be 9th.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Fixed it for you, I think your number one as champion but using the formula you would be 9th.


Sorry i just read my reply back and it came across quite ungrateful... I didnt mean it to sound that way.

I just wanted to be included in the formula you were using.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> TOP 5!!!! :thumb02:


Ill get u back for that one on a normal card


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I really think John's idea for the rankings is the way to do it. The current way only takes wins into account mostly. People have suggested just go on points alone or going on points per fight before, but those would change the ranks but keep the same problem. I think averaging all three together like he said is the right way. If only someone had the time to do it in between UFC shows.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Rankings by wins:
> 
> *Champ: 18-12-1 hixxy 4057 pts.*
> 
> ...


That's pretty tight!



dudeabides said:


> I really think John's idea for the rankings is the way to do it. The current way only takes wins into account mostly. People have suggested just go on points alone or going on points per fight before, but those would change the ranks but keep the same problem. I think averaging all three together like he said is the right way. If only someone had the time to do it in between UFC shows.


Problem with going on points/game or win/loss ratio is that it favours guys with few fight. Over time as your number of fights increase things tend to average out. If you have few fights its much more likely to capture a perfect streak. Still I like the idea of averaging the different methods. Might be difficult to implement though if you guys can do it got for it!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Considering i was 4-9-1 after UFC 123 im pretty chuffed with my record. 14-3 since that event with wins over every top 10 contender. Surely i have to be next for Anderson Silva?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Just an idea, but isn't there a way to re-do the rankings so it bases it on your recent form (last 5 fights for example). The way they are, theoretically you could have someone who is 8-24 ranked higher than someone thats 7-0. I could be champ next week yet not ranked in the top 30 ;D


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> Just an idea, but isn't there a way to re-do the rankings so it bases it on your recent form (last 5 fights for example). The way they are, theoretically you could have someone who is 8-24 ranked higher than someone thats 7-0. I could be champ next week yet not ranked in the top 30 ;D


Yea I'm with you bud, should be the person with the best form in their last five matches gets the next shot.

At the moment it's always the same people challenging and unless you go something like 6-0 at the start you wont ever be a title challenger.

I mean ( obviously my record isnt great this is just an example) I have beaten people who then go on to have a title shot? Doesn't make much sense if we are basing it on rankings. Another thing (I think Dude tends to do this) is that if some people have won 3/4 outta five recently they should be matched up together ( just like top ten fighters get matched up together in real life). Similarly people who haven't won recently (0-5, 1-5) should be matched up together.

Another rule could be that if you lose a title shot you can't have another shot until you have like 2 more matches? Because obviously a champ who then loses could have a record of 4-1 outta five which is likely going to be the highest. Just keeps the title picture a bit more interesting and gives the new guys ( and just everyone in general (i.e. old vets who are like 14-18 or whatever)) a better chance of glory :thumb02:.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im 29-18-2 and only ever had 2 title shots so its not all about vets getting the shots.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Im 29-18-2 and only ever had 2 title shots so its not all about vets getting the shots.


Still, making match-ups and giving title shots based on recent form makes more sense when you think about rankings + its more fair to everyone :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

"El Guapo" said:


> Still, making match-ups and giving title shots based on recent form makes more sense when you think about rankings + its more fair to everyone :thumb02:


I fully agree, and think mattandbennys 'formula' is great, as you can clearly see who is on form and who isn't!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

"El Guapo" said:


> Still, making match-ups and giving title shots based on recent form makes more sense when you think about rankings + its more fair to everyone :thumb02:


I remember my first title shot. I beat one of the top togs, he was in the top 5 and then a former champion who was ranked somewhere in the top 3. At least i think that's how it was. It was pretty much how things work in the real life. 

And i'm the real life Tito Ortiz of this league.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

How does this work and how do I sign up? If it's blatantly obvious and in front of my face, I suppose you may need to get used to my ignorance. Much obliged


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

boatoar said:


> How does this work and how do I sign up? If it's blatantly obvious and in front of my face, I suppose you may need to get used to my ignorance. Much obliged


Basically you just pick the whole card. Sign up and send dudes a PM containing all the winners, round and method. Start the list with your most confident pick and go down to your least confident one. It would look sth like this:

gsp-tko-1st
bisping-dec-ud
etc. 

That's really all that there is to it. You get matched up another member. You'll get the scoring from another thread.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Never thanked you for the help, Rauno. Much appreciated my man.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Heh. Looks like I got the hang of it. Cause I'm amazing.


----------

